# BBC Symphony Orchestra — NEW UPDATE!



## Spitfire Team (Jan 13, 2021)

We are pleased to announce a new update for BBC Symphony Orchestra! 

In this update we have added an extra set of stunning performances from the brilliant brass section, as well as updating a selection of legatos with abilities including fast runs and shorts. Watch Paul's video for more detailed information on what's new! Owners of BBCSO libraries will receive their updates within the next 24 hours. 



Check out the product page for further details: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bbc-symphony-orchestra-professional/#update


----------



## ed buller (Jan 13, 2021)

Lovely...

best

e


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 13, 2021)

I have not bought this orchestra because I don’t need as I already have bread and butter full orchestras I like but I think it sounds lovely and is well worth considering At its current pricing.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you for the update! While waiting for the download to drop, I'm updating my template and using the What's New? video as a guide, so thanks Paul for that one too. Can't wait to try the new cimbasso!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

Fantastic! Good times for the VI composer right now! Thank you @Spitfire Team
36GB of free content are mine


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

I don't see my update in the Spitfire App yet, but can wait


----------



## Beans (Jan 13, 2021)

This looks like a nice update.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 13, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 13, 2021)

Wonderful update, thank you very much!

You get a huge amount of content for such a low price


----------



## antanasb (Jan 13, 2021)

No cimbasso for Core... Sad...


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 13, 2021)

Glorious. Keep them coming, @Spitfire Team , thank you.


----------



## ArthurNeeman (Jan 13, 2021)

antanasb said:


> No cimbasso for Core... Sad...


Nop. Look at Paul's video! Core gets just under 2 GB of content and updates.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Core blimey gov'ner...I'm excited to download it and start playing! 🤤

Thanks so much.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

From the beginning of the update video, I think the solo horn really got improved, which is great and needed!


----------



## Akarin (Jan 13, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> I have not bought this orchestr because I don’t need as a balready have bread and butter full orchestras I like but I think it sounds lovely and is well worth considering At its current pricing.


Would that be EWHS by any chance?


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jan 13, 2021)

Really nice stuff. Might just be me but the Cor Anglais sounds a lot better now. That was one of my only gripes about the instruments.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jan 13, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I don't see my update in the Spitfire App yet, but can wait


me neither! Is this normal,I wonder?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> me neither! Is this normal,I wonder?


Me neither. Hopefully it will appear a bit later. Maybe they need to stagger the roll out to avoid overloading the servers?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> me neither! Is this normal,I wonder?





Zedcars said:


> Me neither. Hopefully it will appear a bit later. Maybe they need to stagger the roll out to avoid overloading the servers?


Well in the original post it says within the next 24hours, so it's fine


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 13, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> I have not bought this orchestr because I don’t need as a balready have bread and butter full orchestras I like but I think it sounds lovely and is well worth considering At its current pricing.


It's really quite exquisite Jay. Especially with the improvements Spitfire has made. It's my go-to for Strings to be honest.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Well in the original post it says within the next 24hours, so it's fine


Ah yes, in my haste and excitement I had failed to read the entire post! Doh.


----------



## meaks (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow ! Very nice new extended legato patches, reminds me the performance legato patches from other Spitfire Libraries.
I think this is a great update (I have only BBCSO Core) that will blend veeerryy well with all my Cinematic Studio Libraries, CSSS, CSS, CSB and CSW... exciting times


----------



## omc_29 (Jan 13, 2021)

This looks brilliant, I had been hoping for updates for the strings legatos for quite a long time now!! Cant wait to give the updated string legatos a go. The new muted brass, updated extended legatos for all the other woodwinds is very nice to to have as well and the solo horn sounds so much better in the video!!


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 13, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I don't see my update in the Spitfire App yet, but can wait


+1


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 13, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> I have not bought this orchestr because I don’t need as a balready have bread and butter full orchestras I like but I think it sounds lovely and is well worth considering At its current pricing.


Entirely agree and I can feel my knees buckling in deference to the wizardry of the Spitfire magicians. 
(Sigh.)
I'm gonna have to get this now, aren't I?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 13, 2021)

How many people will be spending the evening updating templates and expression maps 

What did surprise me is the difference in sizes given PRO only had 1 new instrument, just goes to show how much space all those mic positions take up


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 13, 2021)

Will the downloadable templates be updated as well?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 13, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Will the downloadable templates be updated as well?


I'm sure Spitfire will update the ones they produced but i know at least the Cubase one was done by somebody else


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 13, 2021)

amorphosynthesis said:


> me neither! Is this normal,I wonder?


The email says "in the next 24 hours". You know Spitfire, they give advance notice on _everything_.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks @paulthomson and @christianhenson for this update...

I love the way @paulthomson makes a demo sound instantly like a film score...puts my playing techniques to shame....


----------



## Mornats (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice, so all those people who posted about not buying any more Spitfire libraries because BBCSO was "abandoned" can now go empty their wallets over at at https://www.spitfireaudio.com/


----------



## method1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Is there a detailed changelog available?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Who else is sitting in front of the Spitfire app pressing ⌘ R (Ctrl R) repeatedly like a crazy person? 🤪


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2021)

*Thank You Spitfire Audio* for the BBCSO Pro 1.20 Update.

I still don't have it available yet, but looking forward to installing as soon as it shows up in the downloader.

I'm happy to see you take care of this wonderful orchestral library, and look forward to see you add more content, and improvements for the BBCSO Pro in the future.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 13, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> How many people will be spending the evening updating templates and expression maps


Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Will the downloadable templates be updated as well?


I'll update my public FL Studio template if anybody cares






BBCSO (Pro / Core / Discover 1.2.0) - free, complete template for FL Studio (UPDATED January 16th 2021)


Dropbox Links to BBCSO template v2.5.2: Template all mics deactivated Template Mix 1 mics activated Update 2 from January 16th 2021 version 2.5.2 for FL Studio 20.8+ - Bass Flute Long Flutter articulation was missing - Some "extended legato" weren't actually extended, but normal legato...




vi-control.net


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


I've never used this the of controller before. I'm guessing its an iPad, but what program is it and which DAW ? Did you set the thing up yourself ? I might be tempted to have a go at setting this up over the weekend......


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> We are pleased to announce a new update for BBC Symphony Orchestra!
> 
> In this update we have added an extra set of stunning performances from the brilliant brass section, as well as updating a selection of legatos with abilities including fast runs and shorts. Watch Paul's video for more detailed information on what's new! Owners of BBCSO libraries will receive their updates within the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Is this going to restructure the current install? Basically I'm wondering if it would be faster to delete the current install and download the new version fresh from SA App or let the update sort through it correcting, adding and changing files? Speeds below. BBCSO Professional.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

ryevick said:


> Is this going to restructure the current install? Basically I'm wondering if it would be faster to delete the current install and download the new version fresh from SA App or let the update sort through it correcting, adding and changing files? Speeds below. BBCSO Professional.


If you are asking if a 36gb update will download faster than the complete 500+Gb Library .......


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


A template but what am I looking at here?


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


What is that app?? 😍


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> If you are asking if a 36gb update will download faster than the complete 500+Gb Library .......


It's more than just the size of the download. SA App does all sorts of things with the data.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 13, 2021)

So has anyone got any luck with getting the update?


----------



## zolhof (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I've never used this the of controller before. I'm guessing its an iPad, but what program is it and which DAW ? Did you set the thing up yourself ? I might be tempted to have a go at setting this up over the weekend......


It's an app called Patchboard by M. R. Miller:









Patchboard: Your Sounds at Your Fingertips


The ultimate composing workflow and productivity tool.




patchboard.app





Yes, I'm using an iPad Air (first gent) but there's also a larger Android tablet showing different pages. Since it's browser-based, you can run the app on as many devices as you want, mobile or desktop. The setup is pretty simple and does not require any technical expertise. It's got integration with Pro Tools, Logic, Digital Performer, as well as any DAW that supports the EUCON protocol such as Cubase and Nuendo. It's brilliant!

cc. @ryevick @dylanmixer


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> It's an app called Patchboard by M. R. Miller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I've been waiting on the DIY version of this to come out forever. I think I signed up for an email notification years ago now. Did you pay full price? Was it worth it?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jan 13, 2021)

OMG you recorded a Cimbasso! I love you guys. This was basically the only instrument I felt was missing from the pack. Muted brass is also an excellent addition! 💗🎺


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

ryevick said:


> It's more than just the size of the download.


You might have 100 mbit download speed - I get over 300mbit - but I'll bet your actual download speed is not that good. 



ryevick said:


> SA App does all sorts of things with the data.


Yes it does, but it's going to be a lot quicker to de-compress 36 Gb than the whole enchilada...

I'd definitely get the upgrade....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> It's an app called Patchboard by M. R. Miller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was really interested until I saw the price..... Will be sticking with what I have for now....


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

These library updates are win win for everybody aren't they. It means those that have already bought it get free stuff, bug fixes and improvements to enjoy, but it also means increased value to new buyers, as well as renewed interest in the library which creates more sales and upgrades from Discover/Core users so benefits SA. I know, probably obvious to everyone, but it's only just occurred to me!


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Was really interested until I saw the price..... Will be sticking with what I have for now....


Me too. Looks amazing but wow $$$!


----------



## BasariStudios (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


It looks like this is on a Tablet, which program are you using to do this?
Thanks


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You might have 100 mbit download speed - I get over 300mbit - but I'll bet your actual download speed is not that good.
> 
> 
> Yes it does, but it's going to be a lot quicker to de-compress 36 Gb than the whole enchilada...
> ...


Did you get the update from the original Pro version to the version they are about to update? It basically deleted everything and reconstructed everything.

I'm aware of the speed thing


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

antanasb said:


> So has anyone got any luck with getting the update?


Per the email sent out this morning:

"We are excited to bring you the latest free update to BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional, which you will be receiving over the next 24 hours."


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 13, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Who else is sitting in front of the Spitfire app pressing ⌘ R (Ctrl R) repeatedly like a crazy person? 🤪


I can just see their servers acting like my dad toward the end of those loooooooong family car trips:

"Every time you ask me how much longer, I'm going to add 5 minutes to the drive!"


----------



## micrologus (Jan 13, 2021)

A nice improvement in the clarinet extended legato! Well done!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 13, 2021)

Do we need to 'optimise' it again after the update?


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 13, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> I'm sure Spitfire will update the ones they produced but i know at least the Cubase one was done by somebody else


I've been waiting for this update to finalize my translation of the templates for Digital Performer. After watching the "what's in the update" video, I'm guessing it will be a day or two for me to add everything and update documentation.

Note that the DP template isn't available on the Spitfire site yet because I haven't recorded the walkthrough video. That will be later this week. I'll have the download available as soon as it's finished in the Sample Talk thread, though:

BBCSO - Digital Performer Template


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Do we need to 'optimise' it again after the update?


It will let you know in the app with a button below the library that says 'optimize' but I wouldn't think that would be the case here.


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 13, 2021)

hey SF you can't send me an email titled "Update 1.2.0 BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional" and tell me I have to wait for up to 24 hours!!! That's just mean 

Loved how the new brass sounded in Pauls walkthrough, that's many steps in the right direction, great job!!


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 13, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> hey SF you can't send me an email titled "Update 1.2.0 BBC Symphony Orchestra Professional" and tell me I have to wait for up to 24 hours!!! That's just mean


So... is it out yet?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Rory (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Was really interested until I saw the price..... Will be sticking with what I have for now....


The guy who's behind this has a pretty interesting resumé: https://patchboard.app/about/

His FAQ addresses the issue of cost.

I've signed up for info on the forthcoming DIY version.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 13, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Man, I've been waiting on the DIY version of this to come out forever. I think I signed up for an email notification years ago now. Did you pay full price? Was it worth it?


As far as I'm aware, the DIY version will be officially released soon. I've been using the app for over a month and my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner. Mike's support is absolutely top notch. Not sure if you know this but Patchboard was created for Brian Tyler as a way to manage his overlarge template in PT/VEPro and it's since being used in many other studios. PB is an ever-growing beast and all new features that get implement are commissioned by actual working composers, so there's a lot of exciting stuff coming that is not documented on the website yet. I think it will be worth the wait! 

@Michael Antrum @Zedcars Yes, it comes with a premium price tag. It's a niche product with a very specific purpose and definitely not for everyone. When I remember how much money I spent on libraries or crap that I barely use these days compared to how insanely useful this app actually is, I regret the other stuff, not Patchboard. The DIY version is a steal if you have the time to set everything up yourself. I humbly think you shouldn't dismiss it so quickly, I'm finishing some other things and will do a deep video analysis showing what's possible with this app. Education and quality of life hacks are the two things I'm always willing to invest.

If you guys have any questions just shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help if I can. Sorry for hijacking the thread, back to BBCSO fun!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

Rory said:


> The guy who's behind this has a pretty interesting resumé: https://patchboard.app/about/
> 
> His FAQ addresses the issue of cost.
> 
> I've signed up for info on the forthcoming DIY version.



Sure, but I'm an amateur composer, and whilst I may seriously consider the $ 499 version, the current version is $ 2,499.00 and that doesn't stack up for me, particularly in the present uncertain environment. I'm waiting for the new M1 Mac Pro later this year and I'm expecting to drop around 3-5 large on one of those, so that kind of expense on this type of product is not sensible for me.

I would really suggest that when the base version is released, that developer tries to get a 30 day demo version, as it strikes me that this is one of those products that you will quickly learn you can't live without.....


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## ka00 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> As far as I'm aware, the DIY version will be officially released soon. I've been using the app for over a month and my only regret is that I didn't do it sooner. Mike's support is absolutely top notch. Not sure if you know this but Patchboard was created for Brian Tyler as a way to manage his overlarge template in PT/VEPro and it's since being used in many other studios. PB is an ever-growing beast and all new features that get implement are commissioned by actual working composers, so there's a lot of exciting stuff coming that is not documented on the website yet. I think it will be worth the wait!
> 
> @Michael Antrum @Zedcars Yes, it comes with a premium price tag. It's a niche product with a very specific purpose and definitely not for everyone. When I remember how much money I spent on libraries or crap that I barely use these days compared to how insanely useful this app actually is, I regret the other stuff, not Patchboard. The DIY version is a steal if you have the time to set everything up yourself. I humbly think you shouldn't dismiss it so quickly, I'm finishing some other things and will do a deep video analysis showing what's possible with this app. Education and quality of life hacks are the two things I'm always willing to invest.
> 
> If you guys have any questions just shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help if I can. Sorry for hijacking the thread, back to BBCSO fun!


I'd appreciate a video if you could make one! There's hardly anything out there on it, other than some videos of Jeff Russo using it that make me insanely jealous.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just to be clear, Discover will not be updated this time around?


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 13, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> So... is it out yet?


The update looks brilliant, and I am grateful! - some of the stuff several of us didn't like in the original version has been addressed it looks like (string legato programming especially). Yay! Cheers Spitfire! I must say though, the 24 hour blast email is odd...if they're worried about taxing their servers why not just stagger the email deliveries? As it is one has to either refresh the app again and again (possibly taxing the servers) or just wait 24 hours, which most will do - possibly taxing the servers! No entiendo...oh well. I'm happy.


----------



## Rory (Jan 13, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> the 24 hour blast email is odd...if they're worried about taxing their servers why not just stagger the email deliveries?


How many threads and how much paranoid kvetching do you figure staggering notice of the update would generate?


----------



## zolhof (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok - who broke the internet ......?


----------



## mallux (Jan 13, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> [...] I must say though, the 24 hour blast email is odd...if they're worried about taxing their servers why not just stagger the email deliveries? [...]


I haven't had an email yet, so I suspect that's exactly what they are doing.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 13, 2021)

I think this is a milestone for Spitfire. First serious update for any of their product in history and anticipated one in the same time. I bought studio brass and woodwinds during holiday sale instead of BBCSO but will observe this closely since now. Great job SF.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 13, 2021)

Love the new update.
Thanks! @Spitfire Team


----------



## Brasart (Jan 13, 2021)

Update is live at my place


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


>



Dang that sucks, BBCSO Pro not available in my app yet.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 13, 2021)

ryevick said:


> Dang that sucks, BBCSO Pro not available in my app yet.


Patience my friend...patience


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 13, 2021)

Still waiting for Core here


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 13, 2021)

Rory said:


> How many threads and how much paranoid kvetching do you figure staggering notice of the update would generate?


Good point. But why do it the way they did? I don’t get it. Oh well...


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Are these updates being dished out alphabetically by name? If so, will I get it sooner if I change my name to Aaron Aardvark? 🤔


----------



## mallux (Jan 13, 2021)

Downloading brass now... I did a quick test of the new plugin first... if there are any other Ryzentosh users on here and you’re concerned about upgrading... it seems to work fine (for me, anyway).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 13, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I figured given the size differences between Core and Pro, on update launch day they would rather serve 20 Core customers for the same server bandwidth as one Pro customer. Just guessing.


In todays world of cloud based storage with in Azure Blobs or AWS S3 there should be no issues, there is no "server" so to speak as are just downloading from Azure\AWS storage.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 13, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> In todays world of cloud based storage with in Azure Blobs or AWS S3 there should be no issues, there is no "server" so to speak as are just downloading from Azure\AWS storage.


True, but they have to pay for extra capacity, in some kind of way. 

Anyway, I got my email 8 hours ago and I still don’t have the update. Seems like a weird way to do it, but I’m happy to get getting it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 13, 2021)

stfciu said:


> I think this is a milestone for Spitfire. First serious update for any of their product in history and anticipated one in the same time. I bought studio brass and woodwinds during holiday sale instead of BBCSO but will observe this closely since now. Great job SF.


You mean besides the 60GB update for Hans Zimmer Strings?


----------



## christianhenson (Jan 13, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> True, but they have to pay for extra capacity, in some kind of way.
> 
> Anyway, I got my email 8 hours ago and I still don’t have the update. Seems like a weird way to do it, but I’m happy to get getting it


I think the trick is to wait 24 hours then check your app. We can’t connect the app to our email server understandably. The reason we pre announce the rollout is so everyone understands what is going on when they’re advised to download a 30GB update. The rollout is staggered for numerous reasons, not least if there is an issue we can recall a relatively small portion of updates not tens of thousands. It’s all about giving you guys the best experience we can.

much love and enjoy the new features and enhancements.

c x


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

Yay, it's appeared. Downloading now baby!


----------



## stfciu (Jan 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You mean besides the 60GB update for Hans Zimmer Strings?


Bummer. You got that one. Ok the second one  But still I think this is something more customer response one.


----------



## ennbr (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks
christianhenson​
I have pro version and downloaded it a few hours ago went very smoothly I was getting over 60gbs


----------



## ridgero (Jan 13, 2021)

I've never seen so much approval in the comments for Sptfire on YouTube. You seem to have done a hell of a lot right @Spitfire Team

Keep it up! Thank you very much


----------



## Brasart (Jan 13, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Do you have Core or Pro? I'm guessing they might push Core updates first.


Pro


----------



## hayvel (Jan 13, 2021)

I was hesitant to go for BBCSO mainly because I wanted proof that it is an actual living, maintained product (line?). And here it is, and really on point! Well done Spitfire. The demo sounds great and on paper the update ticks practically all of the yet empty boxes for me with the optimized crossfades, agile legatos, more complete content set. BBCSO climbed right on top of my next-to-buy-list. Looking forward to what you guys here think of it.


----------



## Andrew66 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have not received the email yet, but I now have it downloaded and ready on my system


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

Andrew66 said:


> I have not received the email yet, but I now have it downloaded and ready on my system


Same here, but the other way arround


----------



## Mishabou (Jan 13, 2021)

zolhof said:


> It's an app called Patchboard by M. R. Miller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...what can Patchwork do that's not possible in PT or CB native database ?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 13, 2021)

stfciu said:


> I think this is a milestone for Spitfire. First serious update for any of their product in history and anticipated one in the same time. I bought studio brass and woodwinds during holiday sale instead of BBCSO but will observe this closely since now. Great job SF.


Thus isn’t even close to being true. Lots of their libraries have received major updates.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Thus isn’t even close to being true. Lots of their libraries have received major updates.


The real test will be over time how many updates\changes there will be, I suppose the biggest problem is going to be the fact that Madia Vale has closed which really puts stop of longer term development as they cant go back an record more things in the same space which really will be a shame. 

Personally i would love to see the BBCSO concept develop further to have ensemble patches for with things like high\low section etc, piano, symphony chorus


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 13, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> The real test will be over time how many updates\changes there will be, I suppose the biggest problem is going to be the fact that Madia Vale has closed which really puts stop of longer term development as they cant go back an record more things in the same space which really will be a shame.
> 
> Personally i would love to see the BBCSO concept develop further to have ensemble patches for with things like high\low section etc, piano, symphony chorus


I'm not sure Maida Vale is closed yet. The BBC clearly want rid of it, and their announcement was that it would close by 2023, but the site was listed this past May as a(n) historic site which puts a kink in the plans to sell. While the BBC contests the ruling, they may continue to make it available for sessions. I know *I* would. 

As for ensemble patches, you'll probably be better off building track groups in your DAW to provide that functionality. Even if it's part of the road map (and I'm not sure how that would fit with their positioning of this library in their product mix), it's likely a long way off.

Personally, I'm hoping for a few more sleigh bell articulations.


----------



## ryevick (Jan 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Thus isn’t even close to being true. Lots of their libraries have received major updates.


Agreed, Albion One & Solo Strings come to mind for me.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh, it's on now!!!
@christianhenson


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Oh, it's on now!!!
> @christianhenson


Lucky! Not yet for me. Perhaps tomorrow morning


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2021)

Still no update showing up for BBCSO Pro. But we had a two hour power outage this afternoon, so I'm going to wait until tomorrow, even if the update shows up.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 13, 2021)

antanasb said:


> So has anyone got any luck with getting the update?


im still waiting, does it come through the app?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 13, 2021)

mallux said:


> I haven't had an email yet, so I suspect that's exactly what they are doing.


I got the email but still no update on the app?


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 13, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I got the email but still no update on the app?


The email was a global "Hi there! There's an update that should show up for you within 24 hours" notification. The actual account updates are being done in batches for the reasons Christian Henson noted in an earlier post in this thread.

Just refresh your Spitfire downloader app ever couple of hours. It will show up eventually. I wouldn't start worrying until... maybe Friday or so.  (I still haven't gotten it either.)


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 13, 2021)

Global Content Delivery Networks when Spitfire releases a new update:


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 13, 2021)

Got my BBCSO Pro update earlier today PST time... Albion NEO (v1.0.b41) and AROOF (v1.0.5) updates were waiting for me too...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 13, 2021)

It was great before. It is even greater now. Lovely update. Been playing with it for the past hour - thank you.


----------



## jamie8 (Jan 13, 2021)

I believe for all the complaining around here regarding BBCSO we should all stand up and praise Paul and Christen for.... first being able to do this as promised , and second with a pandemic rageing do it on time. I for one was one that complained about some of the BBCSO issues and i am very happy and appreciative of the effort spitfire has gone to ! well done guys !! very professional.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 13, 2021)

Got my notification at 10am, 13 hours later, still waiting.


----------



## CT (Jan 13, 2021)

jamie8 said:


> I believe for all the complaining around here regarding BBCSO we should all stand up and praise Paul and Christen for.... first being able to do this as promised , and second with a pandemic rageing do it on time. I for one was one that complained about some of the BBCSO issues and i am very happy and appreciative of the effort spitfire has gone to ! well done guys !! very professional.


Actually, I think having praised it for a year, I'll now start complaining because I still don't have my update.


----------



## JonS (Jan 13, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> We are pleased to announce a new update for BBC Symphony Orchestra!
> 
> In this update we have added an extra set of stunning performances from the brilliant brass section, as well as updating a selection of legatos with abilities including fast runs and shorts. Watch Paul's video for more detailed information on what's new! Owners of BBCSO libraries will receive their updates within the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Superspectacular!!!! Great update!!!! Wonderful work, Spitfire!!!! I just adore BBCSO Pro!!!!


----------



## jamie8 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Actually, I think having praised it for a year, I'll now start complaining because I still don't have my update.


haha love it! i think we need to go outside for a bit


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 13, 2021)

Love the update...would like to see a true staccato though added. Sometimes the staccatissimo is just too short and the stretch doesn't give me enough for slower passages.


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 13, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Got my notification at 10am, 13 hours later, still waiting.


Same here!


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 13, 2021)

Updated!


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> The real test will be over time how many updates\changes there will be, I suppose the biggest problem is going to be the fact that Madia Vale has closed which really puts stop of longer term development as they cant go back an record more things in the same space which really will be a shame.
> 
> Personally i would love to see the BBCSO concept develop further to have ensemble patches for with things like high\low section etc, piano, symphony chorus


I was disappointed to see there’s still no deep sampled conductor included. I for one would love to be able to recreate baton taps, exuberant baton swooshes, mopping of the brow, a mass of hair flying past the overhead mic array, staccatissimo and marcato page turns, and not forgetting the all important close mic to pick up his/her lunch as it passes through the digestive tract.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks so much for the update.

OK, so everything seems to have downloaded and installed correctly...except...I am unable to install the update to the BBCSO plugin. If I try to install it a second time then the SA app crashes. @SpitfireSupport Any ideas?

Screenshots and log file below. It looks like it is unable to unzip the file for some reason. :(

Also, are all those .lm files supposed to be left over in the root of my installation folder?

macOS Catalina 10.15.7

*EDIT: I managed to solve the problem by running Onyx and restarting. Might be useful if anyone else runs into a similar problem. I guessing it was relating to an incorrect folder permission.*


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 14, 2021)

25 hours here and no update. Not the end of the world, but a bit rickety, no?


----------



## meaks (Jan 14, 2021)

So far no update for now, i'm in France, Local time 10:44 AM...
Can't wait !


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2021)

Updating now


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 14, 2021)

*Has anyone else had a notice to redownload the Percussion?*​*Mine says I need to update Percussion and the update is 121GB, which is bigger than my current Percussion content *​​​


​​

​​Not sure what is going on there...​


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jan 14, 2021)

meaks said:


> So far no update for now, i'm in France, Local time 10:44 AM...
> Can't wait !


All the updates to BBC Core and BBC Pro have now been sent. If you don't appear to have yours, please contact our support department by clicking on the widget in the bottom right hand corner of spitfireaudio.com. Thanks! Ben


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 14, 2021)

zolhof said:


> Mine is ready to go hehe Your move, @Spitfire Team


Is that the extra-exclusive patchboard?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 14, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Was really interested until I saw the price..... Will be sticking with what I have for now....


Yeah, I remember looking into the app before and then thought about how I want to own a house more 

Apps, don't keep you warm at night... yet


----------



## janwilke (Jan 14, 2021)

SpitfireSupport said:


> All the updates to BBC Core and BBC Pro have now been sent. If you don't appear to have yours, please contact our support department by clicking on the widget in the bottom right hand corner of spitfireaudio.com. Thanks! Ben


For everyone: I haven't received my update yet and got in touch. Charlie said: "All updates have been triggered, but downloads are being processed still so it's taking a little longer than expected."

So for everyone who didn't get their update yet, maybe wait a little longer before contacting support!


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 14, 2021)

Same here! Apparently they should all be out by tomorrow.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jan 14, 2021)

janwilke said:


> For everyone: I haven't received my update yet and got in touch. Charlie said: "All updates have been triggered, but downloads are being processed still so it's taking a little longer than expected."
> 
> So for everyone who didn't get their update yet, maybe wait a little longer before contacting support!


Thank you janwilke, Charlie has more up to date information than I do, clearly! Always worth contacting support via the chat widget, we have a great team and they're very responsive. Ben


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Lucky! Not yet for me. Perhaps tomorrow morning


Nope!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 14, 2021)

janwilke said:


> For everyone: I haven't received my update yet and got in touch. Charlie said: "All updates have been triggered, but downloads are being processed still so it's taking a little longer than expected."
> 
> So for everyone who didn't get their update yet, maybe wait a little longer before contacting support!


Aaaron (SA) confirmed that via chat.


----------



## Cat (Jan 14, 2021)

The new Strings and Woodwinds legato patches sound great! Thank you SF! (I didn't test the Brass yet).


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 14, 2021)

I was just about to contact support but thought I'd check in here first. I'll wait a little longer!


----------



## Rory (Jan 14, 2021)

I've just been told via Spitfire Chat that they expect to complete Pro updates over the next four hours.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 14, 2021)

I've gotta say...this is a huge deal for a free update. Wonderful Stuff

best


e


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 14, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I've gotta say...this is a huge deal for a free update. Wonderful Stuff
> 
> best
> 
> ...



On first impression their seems to have been a rather big improvement to the string legatos!! The string legatos alongside the solo horn were my main issue with the BBCSO. I have not tested any of the brass yet (Still downloading the brass update) but the strings legatos are much better, exactly the area I wanted updating the most. I had a brief play of the woodwinds as well and again all the legatos seems to be much improved throughout the library.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 14, 2021)

Anxiously reloading Spitfire app every 10 minutes...


----------



## Beans (Jan 14, 2021)

My ISP must hate me. I had some issues with repeat Error 1/3/4 occurrences, and after some Support threads I redownloaded/reinstalled the entire library overnight (now, going through an extremely slow Optimise).

Next, a download of the update. Woof. Looking forward to it, though.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting here :(


----------



## madfloyd (Jan 14, 2021)

OK, my update appeared.... yay! Thanks, Spitfire!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, my download stated it was finished but there were still downloads in progress

I do not know if it downloaded everything but there is no longer an update option

Perhaps a glitch with the Spitfire app?


----------



## JonS (Jan 14, 2021)

The new legatos are terrific! The Cimbasso sounds great too! Such a fantastic update for BBC Pro owners!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> 25 hours here and no update. Not the end of the world, but a bit rickety, no?


Me too


----------



## PatrickS (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SZK-Max (Jan 14, 2021)

The flow of time may have stopped.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

SZK-Max said:


> The flow of time may have stopped.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 14, 2021)

JonS said:


> The new legatos are terrific! The Cimbasso sounds great too! Such a fantastic update for BBC Pro owners!


I'm loving this update!! The string legatos are much better and usable than they were before. Finding it very nice to play. Solo Horn has also been improved, sounds like they have removed that crossfade to the higher dynamic layer.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 14, 2021)

Spitfire don't do legato.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Still not available here. Anyone else?


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 14, 2021)

PatrickS said:


>


Yes, nothing inspires patience like being _teased_.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 14, 2021)

cleverr1 said:


> Still not available here. Anyone else?


Core here. Still not available.


----------



## khollister (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting here as well


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 14, 2021)

SZK-Max said:


> The flow of time may have stopped.


"Time is an illusion. Lunchtime, doubly so." –Douglas Adams

(And my update still hasn't shown up yet.)


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't have it yet either but there's no need to get upset over it, even if it takes a couple of days. The update is real and it's on the way. Good enough for me. Thank you Spitfire for this update to Professional!


----------



## SZK-Max (Jan 14, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> "Time is an illusion. Lunchtime, doubly so." –Douglas Adams
> 
> (And my update still hasn't shown up yet.)


Me too. Still not available. I need a hitchhiker guide.


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2021)

It can only be a few more minutes.

Joking aside: From what I hear and read, this update seems to be everything I had hoped for in terms of improving the existing library. Can't wait to finally try it out those new legatos!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Im half way through mixing my new album so no point doing any more until I get the update as going to have to go back and recheck the first 6 tracks


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## meaks (Jan 14, 2021)

Still not available...


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 14, 2021)

Got it, thank you. Awesome update!


----------



## JDK88 (Jan 14, 2021)

No update.


----------



## Jotto (Jan 14, 2021)

..waiting


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Im not dissing Spitfire here but they need to find a better way of releasing updates, you cant send an email out saying you will get your update in the next 24hrs and then 30hrs later people still haven't got their update.

I spoke to Spitfire this afternoon and they told me that it had been assigned to my account and was in status pending and would go through once other people had downloaded.


----------



## Mucusman (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah, I see it listed as a product on my account on the web, and it's been over 24 hours since I received the email... but nothing shows up in the Spitfire App. I know I'll get it eventually, but the delay beyond what was stated is slightly frustrating.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 14, 2021)

I can't believe Spitfire is literally punching me in the balls by making me wait numerous hours for a free update.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jan 14, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> Owners of BBCSO libraries will receive their updates within the next 24 hours.


----------



## cleverr1 (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> I spoke to Spitfire this afternoon and they told me that it had been assigned to my account and was in status pending and would go through once other people had downloaded.


Bonkers approach. So if we're behind the bloke in the queue with a PSTN modem then we're looking at around mid March

Still it's a free update and I've never had a Cimbasso library.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

cleverr1 said:


> Bonkers approach. So if we're behind the bloke in the queue with a PSTN modem then we're looking at around mid March
> 
> Still it's a free update and I've never had a Cimbasso library.



Probably... No update here either...

Well, it’s not broken anyways so I will just fire up the old version and continue like yesterday... ☺️


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Im not dissing Spitfire here but they need to find a better way of releasing updates, you cant send an email out saying you will get your update in the next 24hrs and then 30hrs later people still haven't got their update.
> 
> I spoke to Spitfire this afternoon and they told me that it had been assigned to my account and was in status pending and would go through once other people had downloaded.


You do realise now that you've just gone to the back of the queue......In the UK the consequences of queue jumping and queue complaining are swift and merciless.......


----------



## José Herring (Jan 14, 2021)

Still Waiting.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 14, 2021)

Over-promising & under-delivering is a bit of a thing in the UK at the moment.


----------



## Geomir (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting as well (for Core update). Maybe the queue in Greece begins after the UK queue is done!


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

cleverr1 said:


> Bonkers approach. So if we're behind the bloke in the queue with a PSTN modem then we're looking at around mid March
> 
> Still it's a free update and I've never had a Cimbasso library.


Awesome I got it! I just started the download. I've got a slightly older modem so y'all will have to be a little patient. It says 14.4 kbps. Shouldn't be too long I hope!


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## pixelcrave (Jan 14, 2021)

In US here - just completed the download for about a couple of hours. If you're like me where I have Pro in different location (external SSD) than Core/Discover (internal) - don't forget to double confirm the corresponding install location to avoid snafu. Mine went smoothly.

LOVE the new Horn Legato Extended!! (what I disliked most in this library prior to this update).


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Dan said:


>


85, and I'm still having strong hopes!


----------



## khollister (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting ...


----------



## José Herring (Jan 14, 2021)

Me waiting for BBCSO update to arrive so I can finish my track.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

CTRL+R,CTRL+R,CTRL+R,CTRL+R,...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> CTRL+R,CTRL+R,CTRL+R,CTRL+R,...


Not the only forgotten one


----------



## Pappaus (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm still waiting too!! (Although I don't need it right at the moment.) I bought on BF so I am a new user who bought it on sale and I only bought CORE so I expect to be at the back of the line. But still there is the traumatic memory of being the last person picked for the kickball team in grade school.... (Which ironically is the exact kind of thing that got me into music in the first place.)


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

I wonder, what has happened -- really?

I think, they expected that the update will roll out smoothly during 24h, but..?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 14, 2021)

Will this turn into a new CSW waiting thread? :D


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Pappaus said:


> I'm still waiting too!! (Although I don't need it right at the moment.) I bought on BF so I am a new user who bought it on sale and I only bought CORE so I expect to be at the back of the line. But still there is the traumatic memory of being the last person picked for the kickball team in grade school.... (Which ironically is the exact kind of thing that got me into music in the first place.)


I too am a Core user..

Any Pro users left?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 14, 2021)

See you all on page 50... 🤐


----------



## PerryD (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I too am a Core user..
> 
> Any Pro users left?


No go for Pro in the deep south of Georgia yet.


----------



## jamie8 (Jan 14, 2021)

GOT IT! works great legatos are awesome! pro version,
super fast download . but im on fibre optic . took about 7 min


----------



## Rory (Jan 14, 2021)

PerryD said:


> No go for Pro in the deep south of Georgia yet.


Nor in New York


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 14, 2021)

No Core still in southern EU


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I too am a Core user..
> 
> Any Pro users left?


Here!


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

I was kidding earlier of course. I don't have the Pro update yet. Not a problem though if I know it's on the way.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Im not dissing Spitfire here but they need to find a better way of releasing updates, you cant send an email out saying you will get your update in the next 24hrs and then 30hrs later people still haven't got their update.
> 
> I spoke to Spitfire this afternoon and they told me that it had been assigned to my account and was in status pending and would go through once other people had downloaded.


I personally have not had a good relationship with spitfire over BBCSO and SSS so I thought I was getting punished 

Its not the end of the world, I hardly use the libraries anyway.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm assuming Spitfire spontaneously decided to record an extra BBCSO Piano for this update before we can install it, that's why it's taking a little longer 
Maybe choir as well


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 14, 2021)

Pro user. No email, and no update in Spitfire App.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> Pro user. No email, and no update in Spitfire App.


I would contact them.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> Pro user. No email, and no update in Spitfire App.


Same here.  

And it has been over 24 hrs. , What's going on ?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2021)

Waiting to add next Blk Fri may be perfect timing ? 

(edit) actually quite sad that Update info was not emphasized as Promo was ending. Seems only more sales would have resulted ...... _likely many more_ ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

@Spitfire Team ,

Is it normal not to get my BBCSO Pro update after 24 hrs. ? Should I just wait another day ? 

Should I contact your Support ? ... ? Any feedback on this .. Please !


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Spitfire Team ,
> 
> Is it normal not to get my BBCSO Pro update after 24 hrs. ? Should I just wait another day ?


I think it would be fair to contact them tomorrow morning. 

If it will not arrive until tomorrow morning, I will contact them at least..


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Still nothing here, my online account has entries for

Order Date: 16:57 on 13th January, 2021
Order Status: Processed
Description: Free update to BBC Symphony Orchestra Core Version: 1.2.0 13Jan21 DFT

Order Date: 11:52 on 14th January, 2021
Order Status: Processed
Description: Free update to BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover Version: 1.2.0 13Jan21 DFT

So its more than 24hrs since the email, the items are on my account and processed and nothing is appearing in the app :(

Just as a test i just downloaded and registered one of the LABS instruments i didn't have and it worked without delay and appears in my online account like the entries above


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I think it would be fair to contact them tomorrow morning.
> 
> If it will not arrive until tomorrow morning, I will contact them at least..


Yes, that's what I will do. Hopefully it will show up sometime today. But no guarantees. 

I usually get all SA updates without any delays, I wonder what's the deal with this update ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Spitfire Team ,
> Should I just wait another day ?


No, just install the update, even if it's not there yet 

There are still many who haven't received it, for what ever reason, but at least one is not alone with that issue


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Still nothing here, my online account has entries for
> 
> Order Date: 16:57 on 13th January, 2021
> Order Status: Processed
> ...


Do you see it under "Serial Numbers"?


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's what I will do. Hopefully it will show up sometime today. But no guarantees.
> 
> I usually get all SA updates without any delays, I wonder what's the deal with this update ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, I wonder too.. Either something really happened, as 24 hours should be more than enough, I think, or they done some "overthinking" and introduced some artificial bottlenecks... Maybe?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe they ran out of Updates ?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Do you see it under "Serial Numbers"?


NO !!!! WTF

Although when i go back to my original order details it says "
BBC Symphony Orchestra Core
Version: 1.1.8 05May20 PRM
No serial number"


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> NO !!!! WTF


Me too..


----------



## Markrs (Jan 14, 2021)

Checked the spitfire app, and the update is there. Will wait to do it tomorrow though


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Me too..


phew


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Checked the spitfire app, and the update is there. Will wait to do it tomorrow though


From the way there app\process\download seems to work thats the problem as until each person in the queue downloads it nobody behind them can get it


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Checked the spitfire app, and the update is there. Will wait to do it tomorrow though


Perhaps only one update can be installed at once. It's a queue. If you don't install it, other's don't even get the chance, it's a one-by-one system. You are holding up us all!


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> From the way there app\process\download seems to work thats the problem as until each person in the queue downloads it nobody behind them can get it


If it is this way, it is really not that smart... Though, at least the servers did not crash, like when the Cubase 11 rolled out (with Artist getting unlimited tracks!!)... Got to wait a day there too..


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

As much as i hate to 


antanasb said:


> If it is this way, it is really not that smart... Though, at least the servers did not crash, like when the Cubase 11 rolled out (with Artist getting unlimited tracks!!)... Got to wait a day there too..


I waited about 4 hours for the elicenser issue to resolve and that was all


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe we are all on the same queue?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

I really hate to say it but this is really starting to leave a sour taste to what should have been a great update, i have to admit that i am starting to be put off from purchasing again in the future from spitfire if this what the future with them looks like.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

Still waiting


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

I sincerely hope, that they will learn a lesson or two from these pages here when they will see them in the morning...


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Still waiting


Do you see it under "Serial Numbers"?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 14, 2021)

I think they are just processing people over time, I don't think there is a queue in the sense they are waiting on me to download, more that they are probably adding a certain number of user every hour. It is possibly an automated system that is doing it.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

They can't just add until someone has left, I think...

Otherwise, if many would postpone "until morning" there might be a hiccup or two... No?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think they are just processing people over time, I don't think there is a queue in the sense they are waiting on me to download, more that they are probably adding a certain number of user every hour. It is possibly an automated system that is doing it.


Not from what they told me this afternoon when I spoke to them. Once the order is processed it will appear in your app after those before have finished down loading


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Not from what they told me this afternoon when I spoke to them. Once the order is processed it will appear in your app after those before have finished down loading


So this info is official from Spitfire?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Not from what they told me this afternoon when I spoke to them. Once the order is processed it will appear in your app after those before have finished down loading


That would be a very strange way to do it, as not everyone can download straight away. Plus many people with templates and current projects on going, will often wait awhile before doing an upgrade.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Do you see it under "Serial Numbers"?


Nope


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Nope


Nevermind, it seems that only Kontakt libraries have serials...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That would be a very strange way to do it, as not everyone can download straight away. Plus many people with templates and current projects on going, will often wait awhile before doing an upgrade.


Yupp, that sounds so weird I can't actually imagine it that way


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Okay, there is still 32 minutes of Thursday left here. If by midnight there is no update, I am waiting no more... Really wanted to fiddle with that updated horn and woodwind extended legatos this evening...


----------



## JonS (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Im not dissing Spitfire here but they need to find a better way of releasing updates, you cant send an email out saying you will get your update in the next 24hrs and then 30hrs later people still haven't got their update.
> 
> I spoke to Spitfire this afternoon and they told me that it had been assigned to my account and was in status pending and would go through once other people had downloaded.


I had no problems updating BBCSO Pro. Easy and super fast.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 14, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Nevermind, it seems that only Kontakt libraries have serials...


Yep, just kontakt player libraries that you register the serial in Native Access


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Yupp, that sounds so weird I can't actually imagine it that way


Tell me about it once the system has processed your order and added it to your account then they said it’s a waiting game they can’t control. It allocates download slots to those in the queue ahead of you, if they choose to wait then you have to wait till a slot becomes free


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> From the way there app\process\download seems to work thats the problem as until each person in the queue downloads it nobody behind them can get it


That’s ridiculous. What if they’ve gone on holiday for a month?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Tell me about it once the system has processed your order and added it to your account then they said it’s a waiting game they can’t control. It allocates download slots to those in the queue ahead of you, if they choose to wait then you have to wait till a slot becomes free


It would become slower and slower then... some, if not many people are not going to update at all in the near future, even if they could. Depending on how many "slots" there are, the system might even stop. Sounds ridiculous to me


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> It would become slower and slower then... some, if not many people are not going to update at all in the near future, even if they could. Depending on how many "slots" there are, the system might even stop. Sounds ridiculous to me


Maybe that is exactly what we are starting to see?

I hope there will be some change at 00:00...


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

If that’s the case then the slots should be time restricted to say 48 hours or something.

If you miss your slot then you go straight to the back of the queue, do not pass go and do not collect £200!

That last sentence doesn’t actually make any sense but I’m hoping no-one will notice. 🤫


----------



## Markrs (Jan 14, 2021)

Just to say I never got an email from Spitfire about the download being ready, I only know as I checked the spitfire app. If I wasn't on this forum I wouldn't know about the update, as I probably don't know about other update for some of the other libraries and plugins I have. 

So if they are waiting on people to download that is a really terrible system to have.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

Sending an email out saying over the next 24hrs you will get your update and then over 36hrs later getting nothing is bad customer service, it just makes a company look like a bunch of amateurs


----------



## khollister (Jan 14, 2021)

Still nothing here (Pro). Guess I'll contact them tomorrow - pretty shoddy IMHO


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

I will take another peek at 00:00 GMT. If then there will be no update still, I will not contact them deliberately. I will wait to see how long it will take to actually get it without support.


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 14, 2021)

Still nothing here (Pro) on the US West Coast. My trouble ticket, submitted 8 hours ago, is still "Open" with no response, though it does show that there was "activity" an hour ago. Perhaps even more frustratingly, my order history shows that the update was applied to my account at "15:57 on 13th January, 2021" (which would have been ~8am my time) so well over 24 hours ago.

I've even tried logging out of the app and back in, but it hasn't made a difference so far.

Not griping, just info in case others are feeling alone in their anticipation.


----------



## Mucusman (Jan 14, 2021)

Received a reply from Spitfire support saying the rollout is happening over the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Jan 14, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Still waiting


Is everyone meant to have received this already or is this what people are waiting for? Do we have to redeem this? I can't see it on my orders.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 14, 2021)

How about a credit of $29 on your account so you can select one of the originals by way of an apology for this screw up


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm a core owner. Update looks great! I haven't been able to update yet but I'm OK with that, not gonna get my chackras in a twist 🙃 

What was it that they said about good things?

PS - love the way Paul casually has a Studer A800 in soft focus in the backround


----------



## styledelk (Jan 14, 2021)

Here I am downloading my second copy like an asshole.


----------



## Rory (Jan 14, 2021)

You know, I can't download Pro yet but I'm not exactly frothing at the mouth about it. There's one guy on here who says that he won't buy Spitfire libraries, but he keeps posting complaints in a thread about a Spitfire update. What is that about?

Three hours ago, I had my first Covid vaccine shot. Part of me feels really relieved, part feels like celebrating, both a first when it comes to emotional reactions to a vaccine. I feel like a huge weight is being taken off my shoulders. Sorry if that sounds weird, but it's a real feeling connected to the real world.

Another part of me wonders at the mentality of people who can't think of anything better to do but kvetch, kvetch, kvetch over how many minutes Spitfire is "late" on a major update rollout.


----------



## emasters (Jan 14, 2021)

Using Pro here -- had notification in the Spitfire app earlier today. Ran the respective updates without issue (about 36 GB in total). Plugin updated fine, as well.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 14, 2021)

I got the update very fast and the downloading times was great. I just checked that all is working as supposed to be.
No complaint by my side, but when I read the people angry, asking for gifts because the waiting time, writing to the support several times or refreshing the Spitfire app every 5 minutes... really I don't understand. Is just an update! You will get sooner than later. We are living in an era of anxiety and everything must be right now. I had the same feeling when I bought a new library and need to wait long to get the serial number but in this case, you have a working library already!


----------



## Keith Levenson (Jan 14, 2021)

I can update , but, not (after 2 repairs on two different machines) no audio. Sounds load but no audio. Every other VI in my rig works fine. Argh .


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 14, 2021)

Keith Levenson said:


> I can update , but, not (after 2 repairs on two different machines) no audio. Sounds load but no audio. Every other VI in my rig works fine. Argh .


Obvious question - are mics actually activated and loaded? Sometimes I miss that all mics are muted, because they are in a different tab of the player


----------



## Keith Levenson (Jan 14, 2021)

Obvious answer: yes.


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

Patiently waiting for the Pro update.


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm similarly puzzled by the anger about an extra 24 hour delay on an update that we didn't even know had an established release date until yesterday morning.

I'm as eager as anyone to play with the new toys, but it's not like the library I've been using for the last year stopped working yesterday. All it did was make me realize I'm less patient than I wish I were.  And most of my impatience is because I want to get to work on finishing the template for Digital Performer and officially release it.

The only mistake Spitfire made was not using legal-weasel-language and an underpromise/overdeliver time range... "most people will probably see an update notification in 24 - 96 hours". Christian even posted in this thread on the first day with an explanation of the roll-out plan. All things considered, I'd rather have the company be communicative.

Technical stuff goes wonky. Stuff happens. But I can certainly wait another day or two. Probably. Maybe. Let me go refresh again... Dammit!


----------



## Pappaus (Jan 14, 2021)

Officially time for me to wait until tomorrow. I‘ve gone to check my computer so much today that my wife thinks I’m having an affair. She’s kidding but it is time to stop and wait until tomorrow. usa Pennsylvania 10:24 pm signing off on update watch. (until my wife falls asleep. Ha!)


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

ryevick said:


> Patiently waiting for the Pro update.


I'm also waiting for the Pro Update to show up, I think I will have the look of your Avatar when it shows up


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 14, 2021)

Rory said:


> You know, I can't download Pro yet but I'm not exactly frothing at the mouth about it. There's one guy on here who says that he won't buy Spitfire libraries, but he keeps posting complaints in a thread about a Spitfire update. What is that about?
> 
> *Three hours ago, I had my first Covid vaccine shot*. Part of me feels really relieved, part feels like celebrating, both a first when it comes to emotional reactions to a vaccine. I feel like a huge weight is being taken off my shoulders. Sorry if that sounds weird, but it's a real feeling connected to the real world.
> 
> Another part of me wonders at the mentality of people who can't think of anything better to do but kvetch, kvetch, kvetch over how many minutes Spitfire is "late" on a major update rollout.


I'm still waiting for mine and I'm 1B... now that's actually someting worth complaining about... 

glad you got yours... best wishes for a positive outcome... stay well... 😷


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 14, 2021)

I received the email yesterday early PST, started the SFA app a few minutes later and it was waiting... downloaded in minutes on my 1Gb broadband... haven't used it yet... 😛 😉 😎


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 14, 2021)

Rory said:


> Three hours ago, I had my first Covid vaccine shot. Part of me feels really relieved, part feels like celebrating, both a first when it comes to emotional reactions to a vaccine. I feel like a huge weight is being taken off my shoulders. Sorry if that sounds weird, but it's a real feeling connected to the real world.


The past year has done wonders for making people appreciate something as simple as leaving your home without an overbearing feeling of existential dread. It’s not insignificant.


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> I'm still waiting for mine and I'm 1B... now that's actually someting worth complaining about...
> 
> glad you got yours... best wishes for a positive outcome... stay well... 😷


Well I'm not worried about either actually. I think I had a false negative test for Covid around August but I have no plans to get vaxxed. I'm also pretty chill on the Spitfire update. It's there and it will get to me eventually and my BBCSO Pro will be a whole new experience.


----------



## ryevick (Jan 14, 2021)

See, right after I posted that the update arrived! Boo-yah!


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 14, 2021)

Still nothing. I have submitted a Support ticket to Spitfire. As others have said, it is poor customer service to tell customers that the update will be available within 24 hours, if they are not able to fulfil that.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

I think, it is just a matter of false promises. In the letter they stated the update is going to be rolled out over 24 hours. Nobody pulled them on the tongue to say that. They easily could have said 48 or even 72 hours...

I don’t really care, I can wait. For me it’s a fun game. But to some others who are using this tool now and may need e.g. fixed solo horn right now with a tight deadline — it might be understandable that such misleading information gets people angry..

It is a mere fact of keeping true to your words, in my opinion..


----------



## ridgero (Jan 14, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Sending an email out saying over the next 24hrs you will get your update and then over 36hrs later getting nothing is bad customer service, it just makes a company look like a bunch of amateurs


Mistakes happen, we are all human

Internet 2021. Quantity instead of quality and a lot of hate for no reason. just wait another 24 hours more and relax.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 14, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Internet 2021. Quantity instead of quality and a lot of hate for no reason. just wait another 24 hours more and relax.



Indeed, it’s 2021. The products are digital and companies should really know this stuff by now... The Core update is mere 2 GB. Compared to the bandwitdth that Netflix has to manage this is nothing... 

Now you would not want to wait an unknown amount of time for your movie to load, so that you can relax with your wife just that hour after the kids are asleep, would you?


----------



## icecoolpool (Jan 15, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Indeed, it’s 2021. The products are digital and companies should really know this stuff by now... The Core update is mere 2 GB. Compared to the bandwitdth that Netflix has to manage this is nothing...
> 
> Now you would not want to wait an unknown amount of time for your movie to load, so that you can relax with your wife just that hour after the kids are asleep, would you?


The thing is, as far as I´m aware, Spitfire doesn´t even have a problem with bandwidth right now. To test it, I just downloaded a 1GB Labs file at a constant 80Mbs/s. The problem seems to be the "queue" system they have put in place, where we have to wait for people to activate and finish their downloads. Many of those will not yet have begun that process (some may never get around to doing it). 

I wouldn´t be surprised if those of us at the back of the queue have to wait a few weeks for the update. Hopefully, Spitfire are working on this issue, because their initial e-mail of receiving the update within 24 hours seems exceedingly optimistic at this point.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 15, 2021)

It's worth noting, however, that a short delay in getting this free upgrade won't stop you from writing music......


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 15, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Mistakes happen, we are all human
> 
> Internet 2021. Quantity instead of quality and a lot of hate for no reason. just wait another 24 hours more and relax.


Polarisation of opinions and hate on social media is indeed a sign of the times. But I'm not seeing that here. No hate (none from me anyway). I'm not throwing my toys out of the plan or thinking of boycotting future products. Just pointing out what is in front of my nose!

It's poor communication and poor experience management for customers. No more, but no less. Their initial communication that started this thread was quite clear, posted on 13/01 at 2:46pm GMT:

"Owners of BBCSO libraries will receive their updates within the next 24 hours."

Expectations have been set... and missed, for more than a handful of customers I suspect! They could have said within 24 days - I personally would not have minded. My expectations would have been managed, but on day 25 if I had not received the update, well it would be the same thing.

So here we. Not the end of the world, but a slightly sour taste left by the disappointment of being 'left out'.


----------



## icecoolpool (Jan 15, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's worth noting, however, that a short delay in getting this free upgrade won't stop you from writing music......


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> It's worth noting, however, that a short delay in getting this free upgrade won't stop you from writing music......



Yes, one can always use pen and paper...

Though people paid their money to get the product and the updates. And when the conpany to which you paid does not keep it’s word — then it might become a totally different and maybe even unrelated to music problem, in my opinion at least..

This has not hampered my enjoyment of BBC, even the pre-update version, but nevertheless here we are..


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 15, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> Polarisation of opinions and hate on social media is indeed a sign of the times. But I'm not seeing that here. No hate (none from me anyway). I'm not throwing my toys out of the plan or thinking of boycotting future products. Just pointing out what is in front of my nose!
> 
> It's poor communication and poor experience management for customers. No more, but no less. Their initial communication that started this thread was quite clear, posted on 13/01 at 2:46pm GMT:
> 
> ...


Exactly - why create expectations if you can’t fulfill them? It’s incompetent. Actually, I never got a good explanation for even the 24 hour window. Other companies don’t do that. They....tell you when the product/update is available and you then go download it. Spitfire likes their hype. This doesn’t detract from the quality of their libraries of course, which is high. But I don’t like being diddled like this. It’s a tease and waste of time - like dealing with a cable company. 42 hours and no update (Core).


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> But I don’t like being diddled like this.


No-one is diddling you. They merely underestimated the timeframe and the technical challenges which must be pretty immense.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> No-one is diddling you. They merely underestimated the timeframe and the technical challenges which must be pretty immense.


The lack of patience in this thread is eye opening. Can you imagine how many toys would be on the floor if SF had actually charged for this update? 😂


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 15, 2021)

Guys! We’re getting free stuff here! Its not bad customer service to offer free updates with this much new and improved content, it’s admirable!

Delays happen all the time. For all products. In all businesses. Digital especially. It’s just the reality of how many factors affect things like this. 

Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!


..and presumably delivered in no small part under lockdown conditions via laptops on kitchen tables.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> No-one is diddling you. They merely underestimated the timeframe and the technical challenges which must be pretty immense.




They are a software company and they underestimated all that by 100% (or more)? They know how many owners there are of each version. There is something wrong with their stack, bc I have had similar problems when buying libraries in the past. 

I know shit happens. It’s not the end of the world. But the 24 hour thing, and the queue thing, are a bit diddly. It will have no effect at all on my deciding to buy more SA products or not. But my eyes, they roll


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> So here we. Not the end of the world, but a slightly sour taste left by the disappointment of being 'left out'.


People are dying....


----------



## StefVR (Jan 15, 2021)

I also don’t have the update yet but ssh it’s just an update...


----------



## JJDaly (Jan 15, 2021)

As eagre as I am for this, I'll be happy to explore it when it's available. I won't be getting all worked up and annoyed at the speed of delivery on this free update.
In the mean time, I'll be busy making music with my current functional version of BBCSO.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

It’s like this: I bake a nice tasty cake. I phone you up and ask you if you’d like some for free. You say yes please. I say I’ll drop it off tomorrow evening. Tomorrow evening rolls around and still no free cake. You phone me back and say what’s happened to my cake? I say well my car broke down and the mechanic is working on it, but you’ll get you cake very soon. You get all irate and start telling your friends how much of a disappointment I am, and how diddled you have been. You demand your free cake now or else!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Guys! We’re getting free stuff here! Its not bad customer service to offer free updates with this much new and improved content, it’s admirable!
> 
> Delays happen all the time. For all products. In all businesses. Digital especially. It’s just the reality of how many factors affect things like this.
> 
> Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!


Completely agree with you. I'm genuinely astonished to see so many people this angry, even asking for a free product to compensate for the delay, talking about bad customer service etc, all..for a free update that's coming shortly. Gosh


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Guys! We’re getting free stuff here! Its not bad customer service to offer free updates with this much new and improved content, it’s admirable!
> 
> Delays happen all the time. For all products. In all businesses. Digital especially. It’s just the reality of how many factors affect things like this.
> 
> Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!





Alex Fraser said:


> ..and presumably delivered in no small part under lockdown conditions via laptops on kitchen tables.



We aren’t getting free stuff. We paid for these libraries and these are updates. Please don’t pretend that any company is doing you any favors at anytime. A business is a business. It’s great that they did this update (it sounds like they listened to customers!) and I’m sure I will love it - IF I EVER GET IT - but the rollout has been not great. Alex makes a good point - we are still in a pandemic. And I feel for my brothers and sisters in UK. But..


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Some people paid 1000€ for this library... There are people in my home country who do even not earn that much in a month still... To not expect constant updates at a timely basis for this price is just ridiculous...

If not timely, at least up to their announced schedule...


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> People are dying....


Yes they are. All around the world, every day. That would be true whether we had a pandemic or not. 

People are also starving and being enslaved. In the grand scheme of things sample libraries are trivial.

But this is a forum to talk about sample libraries.

What was your point?


----------



## ridgero (Jan 15, 2021)

Guys, can we please stop ranting again, thanks.










What Additional Content has been added to the BBC Symphony Orchestra Update (January 2021)?


Overview In January 2021, we added additional content to the BBC Symphony Orchestra Core and Pro libraries only. The main additions to the Pro and Core additions are Muted Brass, as well as additio...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com





When will the update arrive?​*Latest: The update is taking slightly longer than previously anticipated. *

All Professional users should receive all parts of the update by Midnight GMT, Friday 15th January. If you are a Core user, you should receive the update by Monday 18th January. If that is not the case, please feel to get in touch by clicking the Help widget below. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> We aren’t getting free stuff. We paid for these libraries and these are updates. Please don’t pretend that any company is doing you any favors at anytime. A business is a business. It’s great that they did this update (it sounds like they listened to customers!) and I’m sure I will love it - IF I EVER GET IT - but the rollout has been not great. Alex makes a good point - we are still in a pandemic. And I feel for my brothers and sisters in UK. But..


By the same token, they could be charging for this. Other companies would have. They didn’t have release an update at all, let alone of this size. I feel a little perspective would be a good idea. I don’t really understand what the fuss is about. You’ll get your free update soon enough. It’s just a matter of time.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 15, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> I'm genuinely astonished to see so many people this angry, even asking for a free product to compensate for the delay, talking about bad customer service etc, all..for a free update that's coming shortly. Gosh


i find it disgusting.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> Yes they are. All around the world, every day. That would be true whether we had a pandemic or not.
> 
> People are also starving and being enslaved. In the grand scheme of things sample libraries are trivial.
> 
> ...


I just think a little perspective is needed...it’s not like a life and death situation just because you can’t load a Cimbasso for a few hours...


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 15, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> i find it disgusting.


I think there's a lot of misunderstanding/misreading of what some people are actually saying. It's about *managing expectations*. I work in IT, and yes rollouts of new stuff have to be planned. As part of that you communicate with the customer when they can expect to get the whatever it is. 

If the rollout is anything other than what you communicated to your customers, they are going to ask why, and when you tell them the issue they will ask why that wasn't factored in to begin with. Human nature.

The age-old IT proverb applies here - don't promise what you can't deliver.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I just think a little perspective is needed...it’s not like a life and death situation just because you can’t load a Cimbasso for a few hours...


Never suggested it was. I was quite specific about the issue.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2021)

wayne_rowley said:


> Never suggested it was. I was quite specific about the issue.


You said you felt left out....and your expectations have been shattered....

I'm saying....you’re reaction to FOMO is odd....of course this is just my opinion....

Peace


----------



## ridgero (Jan 15, 2021)

Guys, pull yourself together! 

Do you want to see what suffering really means? Come and visit me at the COVID-19 ICU, then you will see what it means to suffer. It is absolutely disgusting what is partially written here. This is about an update, a ridiculous update.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You said you felt left out....and your expectations have been shattered....
> 
> I'm saying....you’re reaction to FOMO is odd....of course this is just my opinion....
> 
> Peace


Specifically I said this (Bold for emphasis):

"Expectations have been set... and missed, for more than a handful of customers I suspect! They could have said within 24 days - *I personally would not have minded*. My expectations would have been managed, but on day 25 if I had not received the update, well it would be the same thing.

So here we. *Not the end of the world*, *but a slightly sour taste left by the disappointment of being 'left out'.*"

Peace - always. It's just a sample library. 

I'm saying no more on this. I'm sure I'll enjoy and benefit from the update when it arrives.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

Ah, the internet. A strange place indeed. You’ll find all walks of life here, and a whole spectrum of views. The thing I like to contemplate is how lucky we all are to have the disposable income to afford this expensive hobby, to have been born at the right time and right place to enable us to enjoy these wonderful tools, to have such a wide array of choice about where to spend our disposable income. This income, by the way, would probably feed a small nation many times over. The past year has been very bad for many people, and there are still rocky roads ahead. I think if we all step back and appreciate what we have and how far we’ve come over such a short period of time, we’ll be even more appreciative of life and love for everyone who is with us on this journey to who knows where...


----------



## Zamenhof (Jan 15, 2021)

The update was a crazy and wonderful experience for me. I bought the upgrade to BBCSO Professional on Black Friday and had it delivered on a SSD hard drive.

Updating to version 1.2.0 took only two minutes so I knew something went wrong. A 36 GB upgrade downloaded in two minutes on my 4G network ... no way!

But lo and behold, everything runs smoothly ... which means that I HAD THE UPGRADE ALL ALONG since Black Friday! I checked the date on the cimbasso samples, and sure enough. They have been waiting patiently on my hard drive since the end of November. Mind-blowing!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

Personally i have to agree with Wayne, as someone else who works in the professional IT industry its all about customer expectations. If you inform a customer they will get something within 24hrs and then fail to meet that question will be asked, especially if after 24hrs you don't inform the same customers of the delay and reasons for it.

Yes i get people in the world are dying, starving, enslaved, covid etc but as been said thats would be the case regardless. As for laptops on kitchen tables etc. sorry but as an IT person i dont fall or buy that excuse your laptop\macbook\pc does not care where it is running from. In todays digital cloud based world location has become irrespective, i have a customer base on the other side of the world yet i do fixes and releases of software from home without any issues.

Imagine you take you car to the garage to be fixed under warrenty (so your not paying), they call you up and say it will be ready tomorrow morning. So off you go the following day mid morning to pick your car up, you arrive and its not ready so you wait. Few hours goes past and still not ready, few more hours still not ready, do you sit there and say nothing or do you ask someone? say you ask and someone says nearly there so you sit waiting. Eventually after 12hours of waiting its ready, there you go sir hope your happy we did this fix for free...........


----------



## cleverr1 (Jan 15, 2021)

The update appeared here when I logged on this morning. It's downloading at over 300Mbps. Whilst my experience of this today is great, the bandwidth could have been shared with several users who may be anxious to know there's no issue with them getting it.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 15, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> Completely agree with you. I'm genuinely astonished to see so many people this angry, even asking for a free product to compensate for the delay, talking about bad customer service etc, all..for a free update that's coming shortly. Gosh


I'm not.....there are some rather spoilt people here !

best

ed


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2021)

Thing is, I'd understand all the agro if everyone had _paid_ for the update or it was some sort of critical bug fix. But it's neither of those. Building on Zed's comments, it's more akin to an extra handful of smarties on top of an already tasty cake.

I understand that folk are disappointed by the delay, but surely no-one has a director currently screaming down the phone demanding that _"you must update the score with those new BBCSO legatos now!"_


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Guys! We’re getting free stuff here! Its not bad customer service to offer free updates with this much new and improved content, it’s admirable!
> 
> Delays happen all the time. For all products. In all businesses. Digital especially. It’s just the reality of how many factors affect things like this.
> 
> Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!


Agreed. No update yet, but agreed.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Thing is, I'd understand all the agro if everyone had _paid_ for the update or it was some sort of critical bug fix. But it's neither of those. Building on Zed's comments, it's more akin to an extra handful of smarties on top of an already tasty cake.
> 
> I understand that folk are disappointed by the delay, but surely no-one has a director currently screaming down the phone demanding that _"you must update the score with those new BBCSO legatos now!"_


As someone already said it's not free you already paid for this when your bought the product, it was factored into the price you paid. I wouldn't have an issue if they had said its X amount for a new instrument but Spitfire aren't set up this way to sell parts of a library. I'm not even that bothered about new\changed legatos.

What i am eager for is the bugfixes to hopefully all the issues i have reported since over 6 months ago, keys with incorrect velocity samples, wrong samples been played on keys, inconsistencies between sections and articulations.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Thing is, I'd understand all the agro if everyone had _paid_ for the update or it was some sort of critical bug fix. But it's neither of those. Building on Zed's comments, it's more akin to an extra handful of smarties on top of an already tasty cake.
> 
> I understand that folk are disappointed by the delay, but surely no-one has a director currently screaming down the phone demanding that _"you must update the score with those new BBCSO legatos now!"_


Only partially agree. I think, that we have paid for the support of the products in our initial price. Be that resetting the activations, squashing the bugs or improving things.. That is support that you get when you buy stuff..

To say that it is free, and not a critical bug fix (though, I think, many would actually agree that this is a critical fix for the solo horn), thus the developer/company behind it could not hold up it's words, is not smart in my opinion, and could lead to further escalation of such behavior. They had set their timeline themselves. They are late for their timeline. Period.

I feel that it is the issue not with "not getting it now", but lack of honest communication with customers. Only this morning they updated some page in their support section, which I can't find even without the link.. 

I have Core, and the expected delivery time for me increased by 600% from within 24 hours to within more than a working week. Me, personally, I wouldn't mind if I get it over a month... But to miscalculate the delivery timeframe by 600%? C'mon...


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2021)

I found a fix!

If you open a track with an instance of BBCSO and set the delay to minus 432,000,000 milliseconds, the update will arrive immediately as soon as you hit play.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 15, 2021)

You're telling me I have to wait 3 (THREE) WHOLE DAYS for a free update while my current copy is working completely fine, in a middle of global pandemic that has London under complete lockdown at the peak of their covid spike !?


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Brasart said:


> You're telling me I have to wait 3 (THREE) WHOLE DAYS for a free update while my current copy is working completely fine, in a middle of global pandemic that has London under complete lockdown at the peak of their covid spike !?


But they set this unreasonable timeframe themselves.. Were they not aware that there is a global pandemic raging with lockdowns in UK, and that it might affect many things?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

Brasart said:


> You're telling me I have to wait 3 (THREE) WHOLE DAYS for a free update while my current copy is working completely fine, in a middle of global pandemic that has London under complete lockdown at the peak of their covid spike !?


Actually your wrong, we were told 1 DAY if we had been told 3 DAYS to start with nobody would be saying anything.

The global pandemic\london in lockdown has nothing to do with it and its an excuse that as an IT person i dont fall or buy into now as this has been going on so long. The pandemic\lockdown would if anything affect the development of the patch\fix but NOT the delivery of it.

This boils down to some screwed up delivery mechanism that is preventing\elongating customers from getting the update. As far as I am aware every customer has had the update added and processed to their account as can be seen online. So this is purely a delivery mechanism issue, we seem to have a queue where it only allows x amount to download at a time and once you have your slot you keep it until you download.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 15, 2021)

antanasb said:


> But they set this unreasonable timeframe themselves.. Were they not aware that there is a global pandemic raging with lockdowns in UK, and that it might affect many things?


Or maybe they're just trying their best and everything is fine?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Actually your wrong, we were told 1 DAY if we had been told 3 DAYS to start with nobody would be saying anything.
> 
> The global pandemic\london in lockdown has nothing to do with it and its an excuse that as an IT person i dont fall or buy into now as this has been going on so long. The pandemic\lockdown would if anything affect the development of the patch\fix but NOT the delivery of it.


You're all heart.


----------



## holywilly (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ve been waiting for 48 hours+, hopefully the update drops on Monday morning. Come on @Spitfire Team , we Chinese composers are royal customers to your libraries.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Brasart said:


> Or maybe they're just trying their best and everything is fine?


But there is no communication from them, indicating this... And that, I think, is the main problem...


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 15, 2021)

Spitfire would charge for this update if they could. Don't kid yourselves. This is not to insult anyone at SA. It's called 'business'.

I can't wait to get the reaction of my client when I inform them that the extra mixouts we chatted about will be available "..sometime over the next 24 hours - I can't tell you when, just keep checking! And be grateful because I'm not charging you. Oh, 24 hours have passed and you didn't get them? Ok the *next* 24 hours, and I mean it this time! And if you don't get them then, put in a trouble ticket; and you can't complain because I'm not charging you; people are dying!".

What is galling here, and is a big reason for this thread having gotten so long, is not that SA messed this up. Truly, *things like this can happen to anyone*, and anybody who does actual business knows that. But pointing out the obvious fact that it *was* messed up, as well as wondering at the conceptual flaws in the 'queue' or whatever it is, ought to be uncontroversial. What is bizarre is not people wondering what's going on; it's the rushing in of all the bootlickers or people counseling 'patience'. SA themselves are the ones who created the anxiety in the first place.

Don't promise something you can't deliver, and if you *do* do that, admit it and just fix it. 

cheers! I'm out. BTW, still no Core update after 45 hours.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Spitfire would charge for this update if they could. Don't kid yourselves. This is not to insult anyone at SA. It's called 'business'.
> 
> I can't wait to get the reaction of my client when I inform them that the extra mixouts we chatted about will be available "..sometime over the next 24 hours - I can't tell you when, just keep checking! And be grateful because I'm not charging you. Oh, 24 hours have passed and you didn't get them? Ok the *next* 24 hours, and I mean it this time! And if you don't get them then, put in a trouble ticket; and you can't complain because I'm not charging you; people are dying!".
> 
> ...


Exactly Steinberg suffered a similar fate with the V11 release apart from they royally screwed customers as it upgraded the software and then then on partially upgraded the license. 

So we were left with having both 10.5 and 11 installed and neither version working, but they were fairly quick to post on the forums and their site about the issue and they were working on resolving the bandwidth and in the meantime stopped any new installations from taking place.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 15, 2021)

I can only paste the statemnt from SA about the update again like @ridgero

When will the update arrive?​
*Latest: The update is taking slightly longer than previously anticipated. *


All Professional users should receive all parts of the update by Midnight GMT, Friday 15th January. If you are a Core user, you should receive the update by Monday 18th January. If that is not the case, please feel to get in touch by clicking the Help widget below. Thanks for your patience!

​


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

Also to add insult to injury it seems "Pro" users take priority over "Core" users, as to quote from their support email.

"The update to BBC SO is rolling at a slower rate than previously anticipated. All BBC SO Pro users should receive the update by Midnight GMT (Friday 15th January). All Core users should receive the update by Monday. If that is not the case, do feel free to send in another message on Monday so we can investigate and update you."


----------



## khollister (Jan 15, 2021)

Finally got the update a few minutes ago. Downloading the Brass now, but only getting 25Mbs (I have a 400Mbs connection). That's on AWS though, not Spitfire I assume.

UPDATE: Oops - checked my speed here and it was in the toilet. Rebooted my cable modem and I'm firing on a cylinders now - 202 Mbs download. I'm happy


----------



## styledelk (Jan 15, 2021)

My tears. They’re just streaming.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 15, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Also to add insult to injury it seems "Pro" users take priority over "Core" users, as to quote from their support email.
> 
> "The update to BBC SO is rolling at a slower rate than previously anticipated. All BBC SO Pro users should receive the update by Midnight GMT (Friday 15th January). All Core users should receive the update by Monday. If that is not the case, do feel free to send in another message on Monday so we can investigate and update you."


Oh wow, it's not like they paid more...


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

styledelk said:


> My tears. They’re just streaming.


I gather that the people writing whinging post after whinging post don't realise how ridiculous they look 

I can't keep a straight face reading this stuff.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 15, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Oh wow, it's not like they paid more...


He just assumes a lot of things; the queue system, the idea that IT and a complex production chain are somehow not impacted by covid, and in this case it might just be that there a lot more Core than Pro users, so it takes longer to deploy


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> I can't keep a straight face reading this stuff.


Your profile picture can :D


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Your profile picture can :D


That isn't me, it's my pal George


----------



## JJDaly (Jan 15, 2021)

I'd love to know how many people actually own a copy of BBCSO (either core or Pro)

Guesses?

I wonder how it stacks up in the popularity ranks? Weather you use it or not, in my mind alot of people seem to own it.


----------



## janwilke (Jan 15, 2021)

JJDaly said:


> I'd love to know how many people actually own a copy of BBCSO (either core or Pro)
> 
> Guesses?
> 
> I wonder how it stacks up in the popularity ranks? Weather you use it or not, in my mind alot of people seem to own it.


I think a lot of people own BBCSO Core. It's just very good value, wonderful for anyone starting with orchestral libraries, especially at the sale price they just did.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

janwilke said:


> I think a lot of people own BBCSO Core. It's just very good value, wonderful for anyone starting with orchestral libraries, especially at the sale price they just did.


I got it when it first came out and had £$100 off so was only 250 and it was a bargain that i haven't regretted. At the time the only other library i was looking at was Nucleus (which i still very much like) every else to get the same breadth as BBCSO was way too expensive


----------



## Jotto (Jan 15, 2021)

Still waiting..Unf...ing believable.


----------



## StefVR (Jan 15, 2021)

Just downloaded and installed. Unfortunately logic blocks the updates plugin (Mac Mini M1 Big Sur). Before it ran without problems.

Edit: manually activating the plugin in the plugin Manager worked and no issues so far.


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

StefVR said:


> Just downloaded and installed. Unfortunately logic blocks the updates plugin (Mac Mini M1 Big Sur). Before it ran without problems.


Sounds like an M1 issue. My 2018 Intel Mac mini with Big Sur is running Logic/BBC Pro (1.2.0) fine.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

*BBCSO Pro* here, no update showing up yet, hopefully it will show up later today Jan. 15th. 

If it doesn't show up by the end of the day, I will contact Spitfire Support.


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> *BBCSO Pro* here, no update showing up yet, hopefully it will show up later today Jan. 15th.
> 
> If it doesn't show up by the end of the day, I will contact Spitfire Support.


I woke up this morning (6:30 a.m. NY time) to find the download available, so they're still rolling it out.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> I woke up this morning (6:30 a.m. NY time) to find the download available, so they're still rolling it out.


OK Thanks. That's good news. Hopefully it will show up later today. I'm in L.A.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> People are dying....


Ridiculous comparison


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK Thanks. That's good news. Hopefully it will show up later today. I'm in L.A.


I have BBCSO Core (I am in Europe) and I also don't see it yet. I very much understand that this update causes quite a lot of traffic (especially for all the Pro users) and so I think we just have to wait. But many have been looking forward to this update since it was first announced (which was kind of during BF) - so waiting a few days more shouldn't be a problem (although it would be perfect to have it for the weekend ...).


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 15, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Still waiting..Unf...ing believable.


I know right?? The nerve of SF to release a 35GB update for FREE and make some of us wait a day or two more. Most unprofessional developer I've ever seen. I wish this was a PAID update. 

Take notes SF, stop giving stuff for free. Unf....ing believable! PAYWARE OR GTFO!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I have BBCSO Core (I am in Europe) and I also don't see it yet. I very much understand that this update causes quite a lot of traffic (especially for all the Pro users) and so I think we just have to wait. But many have been looking forward to this update since it was first announced (which was kind of during BF) - so waiting a few days more shouldn't be a problem (although it would be perfect to have it for the weekend ...).


From Spitfire Support Center Community :


*QUOTE : *

_"Hi Folks,

We're running a bit behind the expected schedule and apologise for any inconvenience. 

Latest info I have on the update is as follows:

*Pro *- Everyone who owns Pro should receive the update to Pro and Core by Midnight GMT today. 

*Core *- Everyone who owns Core should receive the update by Monday.

After Monday, please contact support if you do not have the update."_


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 15, 2021)

And PLEASE stop releasing cheap libraries. I want >$2000 libraries to be a thing again!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I have BBCSO Core (I am in Europe) and I also don't see it yet. I very much understand that this update causes quite a lot of traffic (especially for all the Pro users) and so I think we just have to wait. But many have been looking forward to this update since it was first announced (which was kind of during BF) - so waiting a few days more shouldn't be a problem (although it would be perfect to have it for the weekend ...).


So, you should get your BBCSO Core Update by Monday the latest.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 15, 2021)

Unbelievable.

Spitfire Audio thank you for this wonderful update, provided without additional cost to us.
Really much appreciated.




rsp


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I know right?? The nerve of SF to release a 35GB update for FREE and make some of us wait a day or two more. Most unprofessional developer I've ever seen. I wish this was a PAID update.
> 
> Take notes SF, stop giving stuff for free. Unf....ing believable! PAYWARE OR GTFO!



It is not free... 

Following such a logic one could say that e.g. when going to a good restaurant you should be insanely patient and grateful for everything else, save the food, as you paid just for that. Good service, nice premises and everything else is free, thus should be treated like it is free... But it is not..

In my opinion at least...


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm on the West Coast of the US (GMT -8). My trouble ticket was marked solved 7 hours ago and the Pro update was waiting for me when I got up. Download speed is 150 - 180 Mbps. Looking forward to playing with the library and to not reading this thread anymore. 



zvenx said:


> Unbelievable.



Ha! I had that exact video in mind while reading this thread yesterday. "Zero to entitlement" is one of my favorite phrases.


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> *BBCSO Pro* here, no update showing up yet, hopefully it will show up later today Jan. 15th.
> 
> If it doesn't show up by the end of the day, I will contact Spitfire Support.


I'd actually suggest that you go ahead and open a ticket now before they leave for the weekend. I have a suspicion that this issue had something to do with a bad flag on certain user accounts. The team has been really responsive for me, so go ahead and let them know.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

God it amazes me the amount of people who don't understand the fundamentals of business, so lets all get down and say how thankful we are that Spitfire went out of its way and spent a stack load of cash on creating an Update and BUG FIX for their product with no cost to the consumer. 

Out of the goodness of their hearts they have generously spent company profits and time to create this just to show what a great company they are........PAH get real people and open your eyes you dont run a business like that otherwise you go broke, costs for support\maintenance\updates are all factored into the product costing and based on sales. If they hadn't sold enough to meet the targets then you can bet there would have been no updates forthcoming.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 15, 2021)

It’s good to see some of us being so willing to be wrong, and then doubling down on it. 

I haven’t gotten to try the updates yet, but hopefully this weekend.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

antanasb said:


> It is not free...
> 
> Following such a logic one could say that e.g. when going to a good restaurant you should be insanely patient and grateful for everything else, save the food, as you paid just for that. Good service, nice premises and everything else is free, thus should be treated like it is free... But it is not..
> 
> In my opinion at least...


Well, if you go to the restaurant you expect all the other things that come with it. When people bought BBCSO, most of them (except for those who bought it recently) didn't expect to get muted Brass articulations.

This is like when you are in the restaurant and you get some additional food for free ...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> I'd actually suggest that you go ahead and open a ticket now before they leave for the weekend. I have a suspicion that this issue had something to do with a bad flag on certain user accounts. The team has been really responsive for me, so go ahead and let them know.


OK Thanks for the feedback, I will open a support ticket, just in case it is a bad-flag issue with my Account.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2021)

styledelk said:


> It’s good to see some of us being so willing to be wrong, and then doubling down on it.


Spirit of the times.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 15, 2021)

Just to be clear, when you bought a license for BBCSO that is what you bought. You didn't buy guaranteed upgrades or additional instruments. A developer can decide to do those updates or not for free or paid, that is all at their discretion. If they give you new things for free, these are gifts from the developer, you didn't pay for them in your initial purchase.


----------



## CT (Jan 15, 2021)

Another fine showing from the folks at VI-Control.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well, if you go to the restaurant you expect all the other things that come with it. When people bought BBCSO, most of them (except for those who bought it recently) didn't expect to get muted Brass articulations.
> 
> This is like when you are in the restaurant and you get some additional food for free ...



Exactly so sir you get a complementary coffee after your meal free gratis, how nice you think what a nice company. Please wait 24hrs, no 48hrs, no make it 5 days. Sort of takes the edge off that free coffee and nice company


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Exactly so sir you get a complementary coffee after your meal free gratis, how nice you think what a nice company. Please wait 24hrs, no 48hrs, no make it 5 days. Sort of takes the edge off that free coffee and nice company


I think you are comparing apples with oranges. You usually spend at most a few hours at a restaurant, so obviously a day will be a lot in comparison. But you will probably spend months or hopefully years using a library. So if you have to wait a few days more, it's not a lot in comparison. Also, I am pretty sure that most people here are just complaining because others got it before them (and also because Spitfire wrote to everybody that it's going to be ready within 24 hours - I agree that this was a bit hasty on their part and you shouldn't promise anything you can't deliver ...).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Just to be clear, when you bought a license for BBCSO that is what you bought. You didn't buy guaranteed upgrades or additional instruments. A developer can decide to do those updates or not for free or paid, that is all at their discretion. If they give you new things for free, these are gifts from the developer, you didn't pay for them in your initial purchase.


Correct with regards adding new content and as I’ve said before I’d pay for new instruments etc but Spitfire don’t have that type of setup. You’ll find a number of threads where core owners have said they would love to buy the string leaders etc without all the mics

Regarding updates for bug fixes though that is something you have paid for and the developer is obliged to provide them


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I think you are comparing apples with oranges. You usually spend at most a few hours at a restaurant, so obviously a day will be a lot in comparison. But you will probably spend months or hopefully years using a library. So if you have to wait a few days more, it's not a lot in comparison. Also, I am pretty sure that most people here are just complaining because others got it before them (and also because Spitfire wrote to everybody that it's going to be ready within 24 hours - I agree that this was a bit hasty on their part and you shouldn't promise anything you can't deliver ...).


You hit the nail on the head, bad communication which is the crux of the problem. Don’t say to everyone 24hrs and then when it screws up go silent , or say another 24hrs and then another an another etc

What should have happened is an email went out as soon the problems began saying “look guys n gals were really sorry but due to blah blah the rollout is going to take longer than expected, we anticipate having it rolled out to all owners over the next X days’


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

OK.. I finally got it, downloading the update !


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 15, 2021)

At this point the only way Spitfire can make up for the professional offence and emotional damage they have caused me is to give me a million pounds and send Shakira round to my house. Otherwise I shall *checks notes* continue to bad-mouth them on an online forum.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't know why some people are having a problem about this free update being a little delayed in being sent out. Seems mad. I've been hoping and waiting for this type of update since it's release a year ago!! Hoping that their would be a good update to those string legatos and solo horn and that is exactly what they have just done. I'm just very happy that they have addressed and improved those areas of the library and listened to some of the main issues/comments on the BBCSO. The legatos throughout the library are a big improvement on what they were before and I am personally very happy with this update. It's the biggest update they have done for the BBCSO since it's initial release. Much better update than when they released core and discover versions. This is the update I was hoping for when they released the Core and Discover versions last year.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

antanasb said:


> It is not free...
> 
> Following such a logic one could say that e.g. when going to a good restaurant you should be insanely patient and grateful for everything else, save the food, as you paid just for that. Good service, nice premises and everything else is free, thus should be treated like it is free... But it is not..
> 
> In my opinion at least...


I understand where you are coming from, but this is just wrong. By every metric and by what most people understand the word to mean it was “free”. I.E this HUGE update was not mentioned before Wednesday. No-one new this was coming. When I order a steak at a restaurant, I don’t expect someone to turn up to my house over a year later with sautéed mushrooms, fries, garlic bread, vanilla sorbet and a tiramisu dessert. And if they did, I wouldn't yell “Where were you yesterday when I was really hungry?! I’ve just eaten thanks, take it away!”

It’s ridiculous. Yes, of course a portion of their profits goes into these updates, but no-one forced them to do this or make it free.

I’m finding this whole thread quite absurd and I’m embarrassed to be witnessing the atitude here to what amounts to a very small delay for a FREE update!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but this is just wrong. By every metric and by what most people understand the word to mean it was “free”. I.E this HUGE update was not mentioned before Wednesday. No-one new this was coming. When I order a steak at a restaurant, I don’t expect someone to turn up to my house over a year later with sautéed mushrooms, fries, garlic bread, vanilla sorbet and a tiramisu dessert. And if they did, I wouldn't yell “Where were you yesterday when I was really hungry?! I’ve just eaten thanks, take it away!”
> 
> It’s ridiculous. Yes, of course a portion of their profits goes into these updates, but no-one forced them to do this or make it free.
> 
> I’m finding this whole thread quite absurd and I’m embarrassed to be witnessing the atitude here to what amounts to a very small delay for a FREE update!


I completely agree with you except for the Wednesday part. The update was already leaked/announced during BF (at which point they apparently thought it would still be released in December) and there were already two new demos last month by Andy Blaney, where it's stressed that he uses the updated version. So I understand that some people who bought it after the announcement were indeed expecting to get the update soon (but I still don't think that it's a huge deal if we have to wait a few more days).


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I completely agree with you except for the Wednesday part. The update was already leaked/announced during BF (at which point they apparently thought it would still be released in December) and there were already two new demos last month by Andy Blaney, where it's stressed that he uses the updated version. So I understand that some people who bought it after the announcement were indeed expecting to get the update soon (but I still don't think that it's a huge deal if we have to wait a few more days).


So an update was hinted at, but no details or exact timeframe was given? I’m still flabbergasted this has been turned into a negative. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Another fine showing from the folks at VI-Control.


Wait 'til you see who's behind curtain number 2!


----------



## mussnig (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> So an update was hinted at, but no details or exact timeframe was given? I’m still flabbergasted this has been turned into a negative. 🤦‍♂️


No, it was known that it would contain muted Brass artics and improved Legatos (probably even more was known - you will find quite a few posts here). But yes, the exact time frame was never stated (except for an estimate by Paul Thomson here on VI-C).


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 15, 2021)

in all seriousness, this is a commercial announcement thread, and we've been going in circles for the last 15 pages (!) about whether or not we should be upset about an update being late by a couple days.
I could be wrong, but I don't see that as being very helpful, so I ask that if anyone has already had their say on the matter: tap out, or make a new thread about it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

OK, I'm done with all the library downloads for the update.

Q. Should I also download the *BBCSO Pro Plug-in* to the same folder of my BBCSO Pro Library ? or choose my VST 2 Plugins Folder path ?

Any feedback on this ?

Thanks.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 15, 2021)

I wonder if people here would be pissed off if someone got the update on time yesterday, dowloaded it and updated the plugin...and leave it be without even trying it out?

Just hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I'm done with all the library downloads for the update.
> 
> Q. Should I also download the *BBCSO Pro Plug-in* to the same folder of my BBCSO Pro Library ? or choose my VST 2 Plugins Folder path ?
> 
> ...


I chose the same folder and as if by magic it automatically deposits the plugins in the correct plugin folders on the OS drive.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> I wonder if people here would be pissed off if someone got the update on time yesterday, dowloaded it and updated the plugin...and leave it be without even trying it out?
> 
> Just hypothetically speaking, of course.


Um...


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I'm done with all the library downloads for the update.
> 
> Q. Should I also download the *BBCSO Pro Plug-in* to the same folder of my BBCSO Pro Library ? or choose my VST 2 Plugins Folder path ?
> 
> ...


Isnt there a setting in the spitfire app where you specify your default vst2 and vst3 folders ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I chose the same folder and as if by magic it automatically deposits the plugins in the correct plugin folders on the OS drive.


Interesting. 

I checked my VST 64-bit folder, and there is a version 1.1.9 BBCSO plugin there. So, I'm not sure if I should target the VST folder, or just continue downloading it to the Library folder, and it will know that it needs to place it in the VST folder.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I checked my VST 64-bit folder, and there is a version 1.1.9 BBCSO plugin there. So, I'm not sure if I should target the VST folder, or just continue downloading it to the Library folder, and it will know that it needs to place it in the VST folder.



I assume the downloaded stuff gets then installed to correct places..


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Um...


Same here
I had it yesterday and it installed fine, apart from one issue with the Percussion thinking it needed updating again

It worked, just showed up wrong in the SA App
One ticket to support and it was sorted


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Isnt there a setting in the spitfire app where you specify your default vst2 and vst3 folders ?


Yes, there is, and I have them set to the proper targets. But there is a download selection option for the plugin update as well, which shows the Library path, so I'm not sure I need to change it. Since I have the Plugin Paths selected for the Installer.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 15, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Exactly so sir you get a complementary coffee after your meal free gratis, how nice you think what a nice company. Please wait 24hrs, no 48hrs, no make it 5 days. Sort of takes the edge off that free coffee and nice company


That's just inane !...really . If we are stuck with your analogy at least lets try and make it accurate!

After your meal. That was a Starter, Nice Steak with Bearnaise and Chips. Fat piece of Cheesecake all washed down with a rambunctious Chateau Palmer 61......then the Bill......nothing outlandish ....what you where expecting.....You get up to leave and the owner approaches and asks for your e-mail. "sir we from time to time offer free meals"....."i'll drop you a line"......and your NOW whining that he's let you know....coming soon...a free meal !!....but so far nothing !

best

e


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

OK. I just kept the library path selected for the Plugin, and it installed the plugin in the proper location in my VST folder. I guess the path you have selected in the Settings is what it uses, not the one that shows up in the update location selection.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I checked my VST 64-bit folder, and there is a version 1.1.9 BBCSO plugin there. So, I'm not sure if I should target the VST folder, or just continue downloading it to the Library folder, and it will know that it needs to place it in the VST folder.


I think it just uses the HD choice for the new plugin update as a place to download it to, and then installs it correctly in the background. I can only speak for my own experience on macOS though. I’d imagine Windows would be the same but can’t confirm.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Guys, pull yourself together!
> 
> Do you want to see what suffering really means? Come and visit me at the COVID-19 ICU, then you will see what it means to suffer. It is absolutely disgusting what is partially written here. This is about an update, a ridiculous update.


I personally don't think the COVID-19 virus is a fair comparison to this thread. Yes people are upset about it but I don't hear anyone upset at a level of what I went through when my wife contracted the virus and what we both went through, not pretty. Everyone can have their say, you don't like it, stop reading it. The complaints could very well speed up the process, who knows.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, there is, and I have them set to the proper targets. But there is a download selection option for the plugin update as well, which shows the Library path, so I'm not sure I need to change it. Since I have the Plugin Paths selected for the Installer.


Id presume it just downloads to the library folder and then installs them according to your VST settings


----------



## StefVR (Jan 15, 2021)

Good move from spitfire. Now I will very likely buy there ABbey Road Modular Orchestra when released.


----------



## khollister (Jan 15, 2021)

So I have just spot checked stuff, but the most egregious stuff (violin legatos, brass legato releases, solo horn disaster, etc) all seems to have been fixed. I'm now feeling like this was the deal of the year at the sale prices last month. 

Great job, SA


----------



## José Herring (Jan 15, 2021)

khollister said:


> So I have just spot checked stuff, but the most egregious stuff (violin legatos, brass legato releases, solo horn disaster, etc) all seems to have been fixed. I'm now feeling like this was the deal of the year at the sale prices last month.
> 
> Great job, SA


Can't wait for my update.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2021)

@Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson This one’s for you...

“Thank you (for giving me this free update)” by Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Jotto (Jan 15, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> @Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson This one’s for you...
> 
> “Thank you (for giving me this free update)” by Sly & the Family Stone



You forgott to quantize the bass


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

oh damn, it's real!

Now guess the other two libraries left and right from it :D


----------



## Jotto (Jan 15, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> oh damn, it's real!
> 
> Now guess the other two libraries left and right from it :D


Lucky bastard


----------



## CT (Jan 15, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Now guess the other two libraries left and right from it :D


Albion One and Harp, of course. Anybody who couldn't identify those should be banned!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Albion One and Harp, of course. Anybody who couldn't identify those should be banned!


Correct! You win a liftime FREE license to download and use Spitfire LABS in as many of your personal compositions as you like!


----------



## Andrew66 (Jan 15, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Guys! We’re getting free stuff here! Its not bad customer service to offer free updates with this much new and improved content, it’s admirable!
> 
> Delays happen all the time. For all products. In all businesses. Digital especially. It’s just the reality of how many factors affect things like this.
> 
> Why so upset over something that we haven’t even payed for, that they didn’t have to do, but did for us anyway? I’m thankful it’s coming!


My exact thoughts!!!


----------



## Sean (Jan 15, 2021)

Still no update for me, though it's not super pressing for me. I think I'll submit a support ticket next week.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 15, 2021)

Let he who has never incorrectly gauged anything cast the first stone.

Lols at the folks claiming to work in IT. If you did and you have a 100% track record of shipping everything perfectly at the exact time you said you would with no issues whatsoever, then you haven't worked in IT for long.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 15, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Let he who has never incorrectly gauged anything cast the first stone.
> 
> Lols at the folks claiming to work in IT. If you did and you have a 100% track record of shipping everything perfectly at the exact time you said you would with no issues whatsoever, then you haven't worked in IT for long.


I dont claim to work I DO work as a Software Engineer\Architect thank you

In the past using waterfall big bang releases etc i will agree it failed so many times, now a days whole different ball game using Agile & DevOps i release on time every 3 weeks without any issues whatsoever, little and often is the key. If something is a painful process that you dread then do it more often and make it better


----------



## M_Helder (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## robgb (Jan 15, 2021)

zolhof said:


> It's an app called Patchboard by M. R. Miller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$2500 for this thing? $500 at the low end?
I'm sorry, that's outrageous. I've set up something similar to this with TouchOSC and OSCulator, which cost me a total of about $25 and a couple hours.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 15, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Let he who has never incorrectly gauged anything cast the first stone.
> 
> Lols at the folks claiming to work in IT. If you did and you have a 100% track record of shipping everything perfectly at the exact time you said you would with no issues whatsoever, then you haven't worked in IT for long.


Absolutely spot on... every now and then we have a winner


----------



## JT (Jan 15, 2021)

Just a question, why are there downloads for Core & Discover if this is an update for Pro?


----------



## Rory (Jan 15, 2021)

JT said:


> Just a question, why are there downloads for Core & Discover if this is an update for Pro?


As I understand it, it's for Pro and Core, the latter much smaller. Don't know about Discover, maybe it's just about addressing linkages.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 15, 2021)

Rory said:


> It's for Pro and Core, the latter much smaller. Don't know about Discover, maybe it's just about linkages.


There are RAM optimisations as well in this update, which might count for Discover too


----------



## Pappaus (Jan 15, 2021)

robgb said:


> $2500 for this thing? $500 at the low end?
> I'm sorry, that's outrageous. I've set up something similar to this with TouchOSC and OSCulator, which cost me a total of about $25 and a couple hours.


Agreed (Unless you have a spare $2,500). There is also an app called Metagrid . You have to put a little work in as well.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 15, 2021)

what does this 2500$ App?


----------



## Pappaus (Jan 15, 2021)

Patchboard. I never heard of it until this thread. Looks great for professionals with multiple computers etc. For a regular guy like me, it looks like $2,500.


----------



## ryevick (Jan 15, 2021)

christianhenson said:


> I think the trick is to wait 24 hours then check your app. We can’t connect the app to our email server understandably. The reason we pre announce the rollout is so everyone understands what is going on when they’re advised to download a 30GB update. The rollout is staggered for numerous reasons, not least if there is an issue we can recall a relatively small portion of updates not tens of thousands. It’s all about giving you guys the best experience we can.
> 
> much love and enjoy the new features and enhancements.
> 
> c x


What, no saxophone?!?


----------



## PerryD (Jan 15, 2021)

ryevick said:


> What, no saxophone?!?


Just take the oboe down an octave.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 15, 2021)

Can we please get a solo button (that X cancels) for each mic in pro? would make life a million times easier to a/b. Thanks


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jan 16, 2021)

Wonderful update @Spitfire Team! My initial gripes are gone. This is the state (i.e. the updated legatos) in which the library should have been released.

Going to use it regularly now. Only thing on my personal wishlist is polyphonic legato. Maybe I‘m spoilt from Vienna Instruments, but I can‘t live without it; for sketching and divisi it‘s great.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Can we please get a solo button (that X cancels) for each mic in pro? would make life a million times easier to a/b. Thanks


+1
As a workaround you can store different mix-presets.
It’s not as instant as a solo/mute-button would be, but it (kind of) works.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

Anders Wall said:


> +1
> As a workaround you can store different mix-presets.
> It’s not as instant as a solo/mute-button would be, but it (kind of) works.
> Best,
> /Anders


exactly what I've been doing...just gets messy then in the user section. Is there a way to categorize the user presets? Otherwise they're all over the place...LOL


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 16, 2021)

Managed to find some time last night and gave 1.2 a quick try. Seems like a great update, the fixes are spot-on and the instruments sound fantastic. I haven’t been in touch with the VI world much during the past year due to studies, so for me this update was a genuine surprise, and a very good one at that.

I didn’t think we’d get new instruments for free after the bass flute, but here we are. And I’m quite grateful for that.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 16, 2021)

Is it me, or did they change the loudest legato samples with the cuivre samples in solo horn? I do not seem to find any difference now between cuivre and the legato...

EDIT: Plugin failed to update. With 1.2.0 sounds gorgeous...


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 16, 2021)

Got my update this morning


----------



## ridgero (Jan 16, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Got my update this morning


Nice, does that mean your excessive ranting is over?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 16, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Nice, does that mean your excessive ranting is over?


LOL arent we the funny one, never ranting, bad communication and setting expectation levels was where Spitfire were at fault


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> exactly what I've been doing...just gets messy then in the user section. Is there a way to categorize the user presets? Otherwise they're all over the place...LOL


Let's ping @Spitfire Team and @SpitfireSupport 
This should be easy to implement, not?
That is if a dedicated solo button is too hard to code.
Best,
Anders


----------



## Brasart (Jan 16, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> LOL arent we the funny one, never ranting, bad communication and setting expectation levels was where Spitfire were at fault


I think you should offer a 29£ gift card as an apology to everyone else in this thread


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 16, 2021)

Brasart said:


> I think you should offer a 29£ gift card as an apology to everyone else in this thread


Sorry i'm not setup for dealing with Europe post Brexit, C'est La Vie


----------



## mussnig (Jan 16, 2021)

Anders Wall said:


> Let's ping @Spitfire Team and @SpitfireSupport
> This should be easy to implement, not?
> That is if a dedicated solo button is too hard to code.
> Best,
> Anders


The Implementation should be easy. But the DESIGN will probably require a lot of discussions 😆 After all, they have certain demands/standards to aesthetics when it comes to their player (but obviously tastes vary).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 16, 2021)

mussnig said:


> The Implementation should be easy. But the DESIGN will probably require a lot of discussions 😆 After all, they have certain demands/standards to aesthetics when it comes to their player (but obviously tastes vary).


Surely there isn't any free screen space in their player either  to add another button


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 16, 2021)

CSW,CSS,CSB and CSPercussion are so much better...?


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 16, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> CSW,CSS,CSB and CSPercussion are so much better...?


But a lot more expensive


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> CSW,CSS,CSB and CSPercussion are so much better...?


Why? Who mentioned those?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2021)

Ouh... no update! Complain... complain... ah, there it is! Load, play... ah, legato horn, ah cimbasso... nice... ok, watch Netflix.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> ok, watch Netflix.


...to listen to and get inspired by amazing soundtracks


----------



## icecoolpool (Jan 16, 2021)

Just got the update for Core. The strings sound wonderful with the new legato patch. It´s fantastic that Spitfire have listened to the feedback about the library and addressed many of the areas of concern.

At some point, I will most certainly upgrade to Pro.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 16, 2021)

Did two little tests with the new update on Core. String legato is hugely improved, especially second violins and celli. Solo horn is at last usable. Will probably update to Pro at some point to get those close and spill mics.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

I'll give you guys another feature that will be a life saver: 

Allow GROUPING of mic mixes to toggle on/off to compare with other mic mixes.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I'll give you guys another feature that will be a life saver:
> 
> Allow GROUPING of mic mixes to toggle on/off to compare with other mic mixes.


Is this a feature you are requesting, or it is available ?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Allow GROUPING of mic mixes to toggle on/off to compare with other mic mixes.


mixer presets are good for that.


----------



## Jotto (Jan 16, 2021)

Am i the only one still waiting?


----------



## zach.mx (Jan 16, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Am i the only one still waiting?


Negative. I don't see an update in my app for my Core library yet..... Eagerly standing by


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 16, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Am i the only one still waiting?


You're not alone! Waiting on Core


----------



## dedene (Jan 16, 2021)

mgnoatto said:


> You're not alone! Waiting on Core


Me too!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is this a feature you are requesting, or it is available ?


requesting...Sorry. I wish it was a feature. Seems like they should have thought of all these with as many mic options they have.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> mixer presets are good for that.


have you tried to toggle between mixer presets and the default? it is not a smooth and easy process....not in the least.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> requesting...Sorry. I wish it was a feature. Seems like they should have thought of all these with as many mic options they have.


I agree. That would be a very handy feature, and a way to compare mic combinations. Also a Mic Merging/ mix down to two mics, similar to OT-SINE would save a lot of RAM if it was an available feature in the future.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> requesting...Sorry. I wish it was a feature. Seems like they should have thought of all these with as many mic options they have.


That would certainly be a very useful feature to have.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I agree. That would be a very handy feature, and a way to compare mic combinations. Also a Mic Grouping mix down to two mics, similar to OT-SINE would save a lot of RAM if it was an available feature in the future.


Absolutely


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 16, 2021)

jdrcomposer said:


> Did two little tests with the new update on Core. String legato is hugely improved, especially second violins and celli. Solo horn is at last usable. Will probably update to Pro at some point to get those close and spill mi


They sound fantastic, very JW. Is that second one a cover or original? Either way, 👍👍


----------



## M_Helder (Jan 16, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Am i the only one still waiting?



You and me, both.


----------



## meaks (Jan 16, 2021)

Still waiting too !


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 16, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> They sound fantastic, very JW. Is that second one a cover or original? Either way, 👍👍


Thank you! Both original (although in my haste to write it’s possible something got ripped)


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

jdrcomposer said:


> Did two little tests with the new update on Core. String legato is hugely improved, especially second violins and celli. Solo horn is at last usable. Will probably update to Pro at some point to get those close and spill mics.


I still think the MIX 1 is not good for all circumstances. You should definitely upgrade to pro. Changes the sound quite a bit.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 16, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I still think the MIX 1 is not good for all circumstances. You should definitely upgrade to pro. Changes the sound quite a bit.


I'm feeling that, especially in the winds. Do you have a favorite mic setup you like?


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

jdrcomposer said:


> I'm feeling that, especially in the winds. Do you have a favorite mic setup you like?


I do. About 50% close and full tree and sides. Then I’ll add in balcony if I want more “room” and then spill mics if needed for width. I also add to the above about 20% I close wide. But not always. Of course this varies a bit per instrument but always tree and close.


----------



## lumcas (Jan 16, 2021)

Just got the Core update. Thank you Spitfire!


----------



## jben (Jan 16, 2021)

Core just updated!


----------



## starise (Jan 16, 2021)

Still nothing here yet. 
Spitfire- Suggestion for future reference, tell customers there will be an update rollout within a longer time frame
from dates ** to **. Then make sure you set it for a longer timeframe than you thought it would be.

Updates are great and I appreciate it. The fact that updates were not delivered in the promised time frame never bodes well for a company. Lessons learned, hopefully.

I wasted valuable time trying to figure out if there was some sort of issue with the app, my system or Spitfire delivery servers. Time I could have been making music. If I had come here first I guess I could have avoided some of that. "If" really doesn't count for much.
Thanks to VI for info on updates. Apparently it can go as late as the 18th. 
I have Core. If I upgrade to Pro with the hard drive can I depend on getting it? One has to wonder. Or would I get it in 2021?


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 16, 2021)

Wohhoooo Core updating!


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Jan 16, 2021)

It's donwloading in Santa Monica...!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 16, 2021)

SitilkerX said:


> It's donwloading in Santa Monica...!


Alert the press!!! There still may be time to make page 1 above the fold...


----------



## purplehamster (Jan 16, 2021)

Upgrade completed! Revisiting a few old projects and I'm liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Jan 16, 2021)

jdrcomposer said:


> Did two little tests with the new update on Core. String legato is hugely improved, especially second violins and celli. Solo horn is at last usable. Will probably update to Pro at some point to get those close and spill mics.


This sounds stunning! What VST you using for solo violin?
Love the whole tone harmony in there.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 16, 2021)

@Spitfire Team the latest flute legato is arguably the best I've ever heard, excellent update! Such a beautiful sounding library.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 16, 2021)

For you pro users...curious what your AUDIO settings are for the GUI...buffer size, pre load..etc. What's the least or most you can get away with and have optimum performance? Thanks.

My settings for now are: Samsung T7 2gig Mac Mini 6 core/64G RAM

Max voice: 250
Pre load: 5000
Stream buffer: 35000

Not sure if the pitch stretch voice count means anything if I'm not using the tightness...but that's at default.

So far seems to be ok, but wondering if I can optimize even more.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 17, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> @Spitfire Team the latest flute legato is arguably the best I've ever heard, excellent update! Such a beautiful sounding library.


The library always sounded great but the playability is now top notch. Arguably one of my best libraries on the market now. Still on Core but looking to upgrade as soon as I can now. Between BBCSO Pro, HOOPUS and AR1, my template is going to be sounding good. 2021 is going to be a great year for samples.


----------



## DoFuzz (Jan 17, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> At this point the only way Spitfire can make up for the professional offence and emotional damage they have caused me is to give me a million pounds and send Shakira round to my house. Otherwise I shall *checks notes* continue to bad-mouth them on an online forum.


Upgraded.... promising.
A big thx to the Spitfire crew.

P.S. Btw who's this Shakira?


----------



## SteveK (Jan 17, 2021)

What a lovely birthday treat to have the Core download ready and waiting in my account this morning.

All installed fine and I’m very impressed so far. The cello legato is lovely. In fact all of the legato patches I’ve tried are excellent now.

I need to carefully check for all the new content but it just sounds, feels and plays better now in every articulation I’ve tried so far...

Thanks to the whole Spitfire team for such a brilliant free upgrade.


----------



## khollister (Jan 17, 2021)

Props to @Spitfire Team as well. For anyone wanting a reasonable cost complete orchestral library that is easy to use, BBCSO 1.2 Core or Pro is a no-brainer, especially at sale prices. I was slightly regertting buying it last year (another "unfinished" library that I will not use much due to buggy programming) but 1.2 completely changed my attitude on this.

Great job!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> For you pro users...curious what your AUDIO settings are for the GUI...buffer size, pre load..etc. What's the least or most you can get away with and have optimum performance? Thanks.
> 
> My settings for now are: Samsung T7 2gig Mac Mini 6 core/64G RAM
> 
> ...


Good that you point it out, I forgot playing around with those settings.

For me it's

Max voice: 512
Pre load: 10000
Stream buffer: 10000

But no idea if that's optimal! Will change those in the next bigger project to see what happens

PC user here with 32GB Ram / i7 8700k


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Good that you point it out, I forgot playing around with those settings.
> 
> For me it's
> 
> ...


All three do make a difference in RAM somehow. The way I have it is less RAM than the default.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 17, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> This sounds stunning! What VST you using for solo violin?
> Love the whole tone harmony in there.


Thank you! Violin is me playing live, EW Spaces to blend in


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> For you pro users...curious what your AUDIO settings are for the GUI...buffer size, pre load..etc. What's the least or most you can get away with and have optimum performance? Thanks.


I leave it at default. Zero issues on my MacBook.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I leave it at default. Zero issues on my MacBook.


How many tracks are you using? What DAW? I'm on Pro Tools.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> How many tracks are you using? What DAW? I'm on Pro Tools.


Logic. I can load the entire “light” template and play back at least a dozen tracks, along with other libraries.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Logic. I can load the entire “light” template and play back at least a dozen tracks, along with other libraries.


Yeah that’s actually easy. It’s when you get into 40 tracks and multiple mic mixes that it becomes intense. Then you need to start allocating ram


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ah - update is here! Time to escape from my family screaming over the too-loud TV! Salvation 

EDIT: I love them dearly and am *definitely* not writing this under duress.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Yeah that’s actually easy. It’s when you get into 40 tracks and multiple mic mixes that it becomes intense. Then you need to start allocating ram


Ahh, gotcha. I just use the main mic mix most of the time.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

BTW..still no multitimbral ability or multi midi...which was a HUGE request. Well...so far it's definitely a step in the right direction, but if SFA id going to continue to use their player, they have to step up the game a bit...this is not just a BBC issue.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> BTW..still no multitimbral ability or multi midi...which was a HUGE request. Well...so far it's definitely a step in the right direction, but if SFA id going to continue to use their player, they have to step up the game a bit...this is not just a BBC issue.


Could you elaborate what you mean by multi-timbral or multi-midi?
To me, multi-timbral means you can set multiple outputs from the one instance. Which you can do. You just need to turn global off in the mixer settings, and you can output different articulations and even different mic signals to their own output channels.

If multi-midi means having multiple midi channels routed to a single instance, to allow for different techniques to be triggered by different midi tracks, it can also do that.

What you can't do yet, is stack techniques from different instruments in the one instance. Such as the staccato from various different Woodwinds instruments.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Could you elaborate what you mean by multi-timbral or multi-midi?
> To me, multi-timbral means you can set multiple outputs from the one instance. Which you can do. You just need to turn global off in the mixer settings, and you can output different articulations and even different mic signals to their own output channels.
> 
> If multi-midi means having multiple midi channels routed to a single instance, to allow for different techniques to be triggered by different midi tracks, it can also do that.
> ...


Sorry...yes multi timbral for multiple instruments to different outs within the one GUI...like you can with Kontakt. But more importantly, multi-MIDI where I can have one instance, and assign 16 MIDI channels to different instruments within ONE GUI or to different articulations within the same instrument. 

Example would be: one SF player on an instrument track with Violin 1, then assign multiple MIDI channels say 1-6 to have different articulations.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Sorry...yes multi timbral for multiple instruments to different outs within the one GUI...like you can with Kontakt. But more importantly, multi-MIDI where I can have one instance, and assign 16 MIDI channels to different instruments within ONE GUI or to different articulations within the same instrument.
> 
> Example would be: one SF player on an instrument track with Violin 1, then assign multiple MIDI channels say 1-6 to have different articulations.


You can do both of those things.
Multi outputs as I described above, and multi-midi is achieved by selecting midi channel in the 'trigger' menu to the right of the articulations. You have trigger options like keyswitch, midi CC, velocity, midi channel, etc.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You can do both of those things.
> Multi outputs as I described above, and multi-midi is achieved by selecting midi channel in the 'trigger' menu to the right of the articulations. You have trigger options like keyswitch, midi CC, velocity, midi channel, etc.


But not with more than one instrument though...i think I am looking for true multi midi so that I can stack instruments. However, having multiple articulations within one and sending to different MIDI channels is a plus...didn't know that was possible yet since there were many complaints about this. Thanks..


----------



## jamie8 (Jan 17, 2021)

BBCSO and transposition of key ranges,.. either one octave on any external keyboard up or down lets say "-12" for example doesn't move key range and doubles the last octave with the same note range , this happens either up or down depending on transposition,.! this didn't used to do this.?!! anybody else have this issue ? i was able to replicate this on two different keyboards one using usb and the other midi , one a 61 note keybed and the other a 76 note keybed. both in logic and pro tools. its almost like a Divisi for the last octave either lower or high depending on witch way you transpose the plugin . can someone else confirm this ? weird behaviour. i can also get this tho happen in abbyroad 1 !

{EDIT}confirmed and replicated by support ! they are on it


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 17, 2021)

The midi channel per articulation is not ideal, doesn't work well and acts more like a weird keyswitch. 

I.e. when it received midi data from another channel it switches to that articulation - not allowing the articulations to have their own concurrent midi information


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> The midi channel per articulation is not ideal, doesn't work well and acts more like a weird keyswitch.
> 
> I.e. when it received midi data from another channel it switches to that articulation - not allowing the articulations to have their own concurrent midi information


Are you saying you can have more than one MIDI channel at a time?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Are you saying you can have more than one MIDI channel at a time?


You can set up each articulation to a different midi channel but it switches rather than leaves them independent. 

So you can't control each channel seperately simultaneously, i.e. layering articulations


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> You can set up each articulation to a different midi channel but it switches rather than leaves them independent.
> 
> So you can't control each channel seperately simultaneously, i.e. layering articulations


I see. So it’s basically just another way to key switch. So it’s not truly a multi midi capable GUI.


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> But not with more than one instrument though...i think I am looking for true multi midi so that I can stack instruments. However, having multiple articulations within one and sending to different MIDI channels is a plus...didn't know that was possible yet since there were many complaints about this. Thanks..


Basically what Kontakt, Sine, Play, UVI Workstation, Falcon etc do. Yep I miss having mixed instruments in one instance of the SF player.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Basically what Kontakt, Sine, Play, UVI Workstation, Falcon etc do. Yep I miss having mixed instruments in one instance of the SF player.


yes exactly...I think if a developer is going to create their own player in this day and age, it needs to be a step towards the future. We shouldn't have to lose features migrating from Kontakt.


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> yes exactly...I think if a developer is going to create their own player in this day and age, it needs to be a step towards the future. We shouldn't have to lose features migrating from Kontakt.


Funny thing is that the SF player is the one I enjoy using the most, I just miss mix and matching instruments and libraries. Purging samples would be sweet too. We can unload unused articulations, not the same but at least it's something.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 17, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Funny thing is that the SF player is the one I enjoy using the most, I just miss mix and matching instruments and libraries. Purging samples would be sweet too. We can unload unused articulations, not the same but at least it's something.


I actually like it as well...just needs a few minor tweaks still to be really useful.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 18, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> yes exactly...I think if a developer is going to create their own player in this day and age, it needs to be a step towards the future. We shouldn't have to lose features migrating from Kontakt.


That would be a pretty huge reworking of the player as conceptually, it looks doesn’t like it’s designed around that sort of workflow at all.

Worth noting that the whole “multi midi channel stacks in a plugin” concept is actually a pretty dated idea coming from old school midi sound modules and the like. The Logic devs have been trying to kill the concept for years which maybe influenced Spitfire, being a Logic house?

What I think you’re really asking for is a way to stack articulations up and I wonder if there’s a smarter way to design that? 🧐

Monday thoughts.😉


----------



## styledelk (Jan 18, 2021)

I agree that the whole Kontankt multi concept is outdated and more about resource conservation than utility. A Modern instrument shouldn’t have to be shackled to the past (especially not just for familiarity). 
But I’ll argue they didn’t embrace their own way enough (yet), so this middle ground can be a little awkward.
A specialist tool shouldn’t have to be a generalist tool. But it’s painful to wait for the natural cycle of development for the specialist tool to come into its own.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 18, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Worth noting that the whole “multi midi channel stacks in a plugin” concept is actually a pretty dated idea coming from old school midi sound modules and the like.


I can't even imagine going down that road again, I don't really understand why anyone would want to in this day and age.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 18, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> What I think you’re really asking for is a way to stack articulations up and I wonder if there’s a smarter way to design that?


Yes...so that i can create a stacked ensemble of violin 1, 2 and violas in one patch. Or similar workflow.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 18, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Yes...so that i can create a stacked ensemble of violin 1, 2 and violas in one patch. Or similar workflow.


If you're in Logic you can make a track stack and then play the stack all together.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 18, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> If you're in Logic you can make a track stack and then play the stack all together.


I mean outside of a DAW. I can do the in pro tools also but the point is to use less instances.


----------



## zikayan (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi there,
did some crazy guy tried to update during a WIP ? are the new legatos fully compatible, or some edit is to foresee ? thanks


----------



## antanasb (Jan 18, 2021)

zikayan said:


> Hi there,
> did some crazy guy tried to update during a WIP ? are the new legatos fully compatible, or some edit is to foresee ? thanks


I have not checked thoroughly, but it seems to me that the relative volumes of the patches were altered a bit..

I feel that strings are quite a bit louder than it used to be..

I may be wrong though...


----------



## Saxer (Jan 19, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I mean outside of a DAW. I can do the in pro tools also but the point is to use less instances.


Nowadays I use Unify by Pluginguru for this kind of things. It's a plugin to load plugins into and it's possible to add exf and track delays per layer. Light on CPU and a very smart concept. And it's possible to stack different libraries and plugin formats (like Audiomodeling + Spitfire + Kontakt) into a single DAW track. Actually I'm using exactly this combi at the moment (5 AM-Strings + BBC + Spitfire Solo for chamber strings). The RAM usage of a few players is negligible compared to todays library sizes.

Yes, it's another additional tool and a different workflow. But to be honest: Kontakt isn't a real workflow powerhouse either with it's tiny fonts and even tinier drop down menus and stuff. We are just used to.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 19, 2021)

Use unify as well (there are lots of live streams by John, the developer, showing how to use it), for those on pro-tools a AAX version should be released soon (I think it is in beta testing).


----------



## starise (Jan 19, 2021)

Another +1 for UNIFY. While I'm not a regular user I can see the capability it has. I played with the BBCSO Discovery patch John made and was quite impressed. It's basically a shell player you can add all kinds of instruments and effects into and make each instrument have it'd own key ranges and velocities, so forth and so on. John added a bunch of free ones in the beginning. I have one of his Kontakt libraries as well. He is a gifted sounds programmer.

Back to BBCSO. I finally received my update. It was late last night. I work a day job and just finished violin practice so I was famished. Not much time to check it out in detail.

Somehow my sounds have been misplaced. I "repaired" my files. Double checked locations. The plugin loads. The keys respond to midi, but no sound..........as I say, I didn't have much time to play with it then. Worked just fine before the update, so I don't know what the problem is. Hopefully something simple. Worst case I'l just delete and reload it all maybe? Not sure. FWIW I had Discovery and LABS on a different SSD with Albion and BBCSO on another SSD. This might have mucked things up.

Today I received a customer service review from Spitfire. I haven't filled it out yet. I'll give them some slack, but I'll also be honest. I suspect the review was launched as a result of so many complaints.
I'm not the type to cry if my cereal gets cold, so this is a 3rd world problem. Still the delay is one area I think they need to work on. If you say 24 hours till the update drops, make it 24 hours.

Hopefully I can get it all working and then come back here to say how wonderful it all sounds.


----------



## Brasart (Jan 19, 2021)

starise said:


> Another +1 for UNIFY. While I'm not a regular user I can see the capability it has. I played with the BBCSO Discovery patch John made and was quite impressed. It's basically a shell player you can add all kinds of instruments and effects into and make each instrument have it'd own key ranges and velocities, so forth and so on. John added a bunch of free ones in the beginning. I have one of his Kontakt libraries as well. He is a gifted sounds programmer.
> 
> Back to BBCSO. I finally received my update. It was late last night. I work a day job and just finished violin practice so I was famished. Not much time to check it out in detail.
> 
> ...


I think new installations/update paths defaults to your computer directly, so you have to specify the correct path to the library folder every time you update if it's on an external drive — maybe you updated your library at a new location if you didn't see that?


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 19, 2021)

starise said:


> Another +1 for UNIFY


Doesn't work with Pro Tools..in my case.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 19, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Doesn't work with Pro Tools..in my case.


Jake, I’m surprised a Mac guy like you doesn’t favor Logic. Do you find Pro Tools more suitable for client work or are you just a long time user? Just curious!


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 19, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Jake, I’m surprised a Mac guy like you doesn’t favor Logic. Do you find Pro Tools more suitable for client work or are you just a long time user? Just curious!


Mac users don't always like Logic...And while i might get bashed on this, I have always seen Logic as a parent to Garageband...I've used it before, didn't find it as flexible...but It's been a couple of years since I have used it so can't really comment on the latest version.

Been using Pro Tools for almost 20 years now. Since I am a pro mix/recording engineer it makes sense to stay in PT...there really is no other DAW that is used in Pro studios so it's what I use. I started on DP version 3 I think, then moved to PT...but have tried most of them. Even to this day, pro Tools seems to be the standard file delivery format for stems or movie mixes so made little sense for me to write in Cubase and then mix in PT. But I had Cubase Pro, sold it recently as well...since PT came out with the latest version there was no need for me to switch. Even though PT isn't exactly the best in terms of CPU/RAM management...and this seems to be the issue here I believe.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 19, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Mac users don't always like Logic...And while i might get bashed on this, I have always seen Logic as a parent to Garageband...I've used it before, didn't find it as flexible...but It's been a couple of years since I have used it so can't really comment on the latest version.
> 
> Been using Pro Tools for almost 20 years now. Since I am a pro mix/recording engineer it makes sense to stay in PT...there really is no other DAW that is used in Pro studios so it's what I use. I started on DP version 3 I think, then moved to PT...but have tried most of them. Even to this day, pro Tools seems to be the standard file delivery format for stems or movie mixes so made little sense for me to write in Cubase and then mix in PT. But I had Cubase Pro, sold it recently as well...since PT came out with the latest version there was no need for me to switch. Even though PT isn't exactly the best in terms of CPU/RAM management...and this seems to be the issue here I believe.


Totally understood! I figured you were on the engineering side of things. I spent a few years with Pro Tools in studios but I moved on to just doing my own thing at home and finally let go of my subscription. I miss it sometimes (that’s where I learned my editing chops!)


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 19, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Totally understood! I figured you were on the engineering side of things. I spent a few years with Pro Tools in studios but I moved on to just doing my own thing at home and finally let go of my subscription. I miss it sometimes (that’s where I learned my editing chops!)


Yeah if you don’t need to be compatible or are doing it for yourself, then use what you like. PT has just been in the forefront for studio work and the MIDI is actually not half bad.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 19, 2021)

You can contact them using the support button on their website. They usually have live chat from 11am UK


----------



## starise (Jan 20, 2021)

Brasart said:


> I think new installations/update paths defaults to your computer directly, so you have to specify the correct path to the library folder every time you update if it's on an external drive — maybe you updated your library at a new location if you didn't see that?


Highly possible this is the issue.Thanks for this. Unfortunately long day yesterday as well and haven't been back to it yet. I know I can get it cleared up. Hopefully without too much time wasted.



jaketanner said:


> Doesn't work with Pro Tools..in my case.


I'm surprised John hasn't made an AAX version of UNIFY.

IMO PT has become a highly competitive program. It took them awhile to catch up to a few of the others in terms of all of the different itinerations of the program coupled with the dedicated hardware they once required made PT a mine field for the home studio person, especially given the price as compared to other capable DAWs. I think my price is something like 599.00 or a subscription. I already have four DAWS. All of them can swap vst efx and instruments. If I buy an AAX host there's no interchangeability.

Not here to condemn PT in any way. You have what I would consider to be a dream job if you can support yourself at it. I would buy PT if in the same situation.

TBH some of the sounds in BBCSO sounded a little odd dry in the CORE version. Almost a modulated sound. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 20, 2021)

starise said:


> I'm surprised John hasn't made an AAX version of UNIFY.


He has made a AAX version and is currently in Beta testing, so hopefully it should be out soon


----------



## ed buller (Jan 20, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> PT has just been in the forefront for studio work and the MIDI is actually not half bad.


It's pretty awful though. Yes pro tools is the industry standard but After using from Pro-tools 2 ( 94 ) onwards i'm a happy bunny in Cubase now. I'd really give it a go if you do a lot of midi....

best

e


----------



## drews (Jan 20, 2021)

ed buller said:


> It's pretty awful though. Yes pro tools is the industry standard but After using from Pro-tools 2 ( 94 ) onwards i'm a happy bunny in Cubase now. I'd really give it a go if you do a lot of midi....
> 
> best
> 
> e


Whats everyones opinion of cubase vs reaper? I downloaded the cubase trial recently and it just felt so ancient


----------



## ed buller (Jan 20, 2021)

drews said:


> Whats everyones opinion of cubase vs reaper? I downloaded the cubase trial recently and it just felt so ancient


really..In what way ?

e


----------



## drews (Jan 20, 2021)

ed buller said:


> really..In what way ?
> 
> e


Well mainly the UI. It has design elements straight from 2002 and really doesn’t scale well with high resolution monitors. The rounded/boxed borders are straight from windows xp era, lots of dead space and then small and cluttered toolbars. I’m not saying it felt ancient as a bad thing necessarily it was just such a big change from reaper where all space is used pretty efficiently.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 20, 2021)

drews said:


> Well mainly the UI. It has design elements straight from 2002 and really doesn’t scale well with high resolution monitors. The rounded/boxed borders are straight from windows xp era, lots of dead space and then small and cluttered toolbars. I’m not saying it felt ancient as a bad thing necessarily it was just such a big change from reaper where all space is used pretty efficiently.


I'm on a Dell 43" Ultra HD 4k and it looks great !. But to be honest it's what the software offers that is amazing. For writing and recording music it's just a different world to Pro-tools. 

best

e
​


----------



## drews (Jan 20, 2021)

ed buller said:


> I'm on a Dell 43" Ultra HD 4k and it looks great !. But to be honest it's what the software offers that is amazing. For writing and recording music it's just a different world to Pro-tools.
> 
> best
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m still learning it so I can give it a fair shot for the 30 day trial. Are there sales often or is the competitive cross grade usually the best deal?


----------



## koolkeys (Jan 20, 2021)

drews said:


> Well mainly the UI. It has design elements straight from 2002 and really doesn’t scale well with high resolution monitors. The rounded/boxed borders are straight from windows xp era, lots of dead space and then small and cluttered toolbars. I’m not saying it felt ancient as a bad thing necessarily it was just such a big change from reaper where all space is used pretty efficiently.


I'll be honest, I am a little amused that anyone using Reaper would find Cubase to feel ancient or reminiscent of the XP days. I personally find that despite some of the scaling issues, the Cubase interface is great (not as fluid as Studio One or organized as Logic, but overall very nice). I have always found Reaper to be extremely disorganized and unpolished, regardless of theme (yes, I know you can adjust a lot, but not the things that really need it IMO). And some parts of the interface literally ARE from the XP days. 

Don't get me wrong, I love what Reaper can do and appreciate it's place in the audio world. I've owned it and used it, and followed it from the early beta days when it was nothing more than a Sony clone. Please don't think that I believe it's bad or that my preference somehow should be reflected in others. I'm a Cubase and Studio One guy, so I am also biased towards those. 

I just found the reasoning a little contrary to what I've always felt about Reaper. Goes to show you how differently people can interpret things when it comes to personal preference. 

Brent


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2021)

I never liked the Cubase GUI...I think it looks like a childs rainbow drawing....


S1 user here but I have Cubase and Protools too.


----------



## drews (Jan 20, 2021)

koolkeys said:


> I'll be honest, I am a little amused that anyone using Reaper would find Cubase to feel ancient or reminiscent of the XP days. I personally find that despite some of the scaling issues, the Cubase interface is great (not as fluid as Studio One or organized as Logic, but overall very nice). I have always found Reaper to be extremely disorganized and unpolished, regardless of theme (yes, I know you can adjust a lot, but not the things that really need it IMO). And some parts of the interface literally ARE from the XP days.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love what Reaper can do and appreciate it's place in the audio world. I've owned it and used it, and followed it from the early beta days when it was nothing more than a Sony clone. Please don't think that I believe it's bad or that my preference somehow should be reflected in others. I'm a Cubase and Studio One guy, so I am also biased towards those.
> 
> ...


I don’t dislike the functionality at all.

I figured out why I think Cubase looks old. It’s design looks like it’s a daw version of windows xp “Luna”.

reaper definitely has an odd UI/GUI though, but it’s a lot more familiar if you work with Linux system regularly.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 20, 2021)

drews said:


> Yeah I’m still learning it so I can give it a fair shot for the 30 day trial. Are there sales often or is the competitive cross grade usually the best deal?


It's on sale once ( maybe twice ) a year. But The cross-grade is almost as good. Greg Ono is THE cubase guru. Even Hans Zimmer ask him for tips from time to time. 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcQBdibdDxH2ngu3kNPYOEA



The videos usually cover what you need to know. As software it has got everything you need. There are a couple of things it does differently to other platforms. But I'm convinced it does them !

best

e


----------



## koolkeys (Jan 21, 2021)

drews said:


> I don’t dislike the functionality at all.
> 
> I figured out why I think Cubase looks old. It’s design looks like it’s a daw version of windows xp “Luna”.
> 
> reaper definitely has an odd UI/GUI though, but it’s a lot more familiar if you work with Linux system regularly.


Oh, I definitely didn't think you disliked the functionality. I guess the point was just how different people can see the same software, which makes it great to have so many options. 

I do appreciate Reaper and what it can do, and while I haven't used it as much lately, I've used it a LOT in the past. And I just could never 'enjoy' it the way I wanted to, despite actually doing work in it. 

Cubase isn't perfect either. I'm jealous every time I see a Logic screencast or screenshot, lol. Studio One is great, but again, not perfect. Maybe the moral of the story is that it takes a lot to get the interface of such a complex application just right, and that's if you can even define what "just right" is, lol. 

Brent


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Video of Guy testing it


----------



## Saxer (Mar 15, 2021)

starise said:


> Another +1 for UNIFY. While I'm not a regular user I can see the capability it has. I played with the BBCSO Discovery patch John made and was quite impressed. It's basically a shell player you can add all kinds of instruments and effects into and make each instrument have it'd own key ranges and velocities, so forth and so on. John added a bunch of free ones in the beginning. I have one of his Kontakt libraries as well. He is a gifted sounds programmer.





jaketanner said:


> Doesn't work with Pro Tools..in my case.


@jaketanner If you are interested: Pluginguru is on beta testing the AAX version of Unify. In his latest video he asked all interested PT users to drop him a mail and they will get a beta version.


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 15, 2021)

@jaketanner I also converted BBCSO Professional to Unify format which adds a huge range of interesting combinations.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 15, 2021)

Saxer said:


> @jaketanner If you are interested: Pluginguru is on beta testing the AAX version of Unify. In his latest video he asked all interested PT users to drop him a mail and they will get a beta version.


Cool thanks


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 15, 2021)

PatrickS said:


> @jaketanner I also converted BBCSO Professional to Unify format which adds a huge range of interesting combinations.


I hadn't heard of Unify before, but I've now watched the intro video and understand it's a pretty powerful plugin layering tool that also offers some performance benefits for multi core processors.

May I ask if your main motivation for converting BBCSO to Unify was for layering/patch combinations or is there an additional benefit that might not be obvious?


----------



## robgb (Mar 15, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I hadn't heard of Unify before, but I've now watched the intro video and understand it's a pretty powerful plugin layering tool that also offers some performance benefits for multi core processors.
> 
> May I ask if your main motivation for converting BBCSO to Unify was for layering/patch combinations or is there an additional benefit that might not be obvious?


I don't really get the point of this plugin. I can already layer various instruments in my DAW.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 15, 2021)

robgb said:


> I don't really get the point of this plugin. I can already layer various instruments in my DAW.


I use it mostly in lieu of my DAW. You can split, layer, and add effects without opening the DAW. So it's good for noodling. I used to do this with Kontakt multis in standalone, but there you are restricted to Kontakt libraries, of course, and no effects other than Kontakt ones. You can do something similar to this with Komplete Kontrol, but that program is so kludgy, and it is not designed to layer and split multiple plug-ins the way Unify is.

I also use it for those god-awful Kontakt libraries with hundreds of instruments (many Kontakt synths are designed this way). Unify offers a way to tag and load those that's far better than Kontakt or Komplete Kontrol unless you need to preview and accessibility controls that KK permits.

I'm also using Unify to inventory all my libraries. For instance, I have a Unify patch that contains all of my legato Violin 1, and I can then quickly test them against each other and in layers.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 15, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I'm also using Unify to inventory all my libraries. For instance, I have a Unify patch that contains all of my legato Violin 1, and I can then quickly test them against each other and in layers.


I hadn't thought to do that, but it is a really good idea. On my list of things to try out.


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 15, 2021)

There are so many ways to use Unify but the best way to explore the possibilities is to watch John’s excellent videos on the website. I have also converted The Orchestra Complete 2 and Elysion recently. There is also a large selection of instruments available including most of the u-he synths.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 29, 2021)

I am trying to learn the ins and outs of this library and, although the samples listed include "runs", I am not seeing any keyswitch for a "run"

Can anyone please point me in the right direction?

Thank you and be well.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I am trying to learn the ins and outs of this library and, although the samples listed include "runs", I am not seeing any keyswitch for a "run"
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thank you and be well.


Playable runs are triggered based on the speed of your playing. These are located in the Legato Extended articulation for an instrument.


----------



## JJDaly (Apr 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I am trying to learn the ins and outs of this library and, although the samples listed include "runs", I am not seeing any keyswitch for a "run"
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thank you and be well.


Also, some instruments (like piccolo) have runs in the articulation tab and the different runs are accessible using the variation control under the 'fx' tab


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 30, 2021)

andyhy said:


> Playable runs are triggered based on the speed of your playing. These are located in the Legato Extended articulation for an instrument.


Ahhhh ok so it is not an actual performance run a la CineStrings Runs?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 30, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Ahhhh ok so it is not an actual performance run a la CineStrings Runs?


no, thats why its "playable"


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 23, 2021)

Might be a stupid question but, I remember reading somewhere on the Interwebz that the string sections in BBCSO Professional were already panned as they would typically be on a stage -- is that true? 

Thank you


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Might be a stupid question but, I remember reading somewhere on the Interwebz that the string sections in BBCSO Professional were already panned as they would typically be on a stage -- is that true?
> 
> Thank you


If you mean that the respective sections were recorded in their typical positions on the stage; Yes.
Some mics are in mono, however, that you can pan to your liking.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> If you mean that the respective sections were recorded in their typical positions on the stage; Yes.
> Some mics are in mono, however, that you can pan to your liking.


Thank you - but does that mean that if I keep the pan right down the middle, the various sections will automatically sit where they would normally be in the stereo field?


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Thank you - but does that mean that if I keep the pan right down the middle, the various sections will automatically sit where they would normally be in the stereo field?


On the mics that aren't mono signals (Decca, for instance), *yes.*


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> On the mics that aren't mono signals (Decca, for instance), *yes.*


Ahhh thank you so much - that was very helpful


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 23, 2021)

rottoy said:


> On the mics that aren't mono signals (Decca, for instance), *yes.*


I am using Mix 1 so, no need to add additional panning for each separate section - I am going to have to turn all the pan knobs back to center and see if I can hear the stereo field


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 23, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I am using Mix 1 so, no need to add additional panning for each separate section - I am going to have to turn all the pan knobs back to center and see if I can hear the stereo field


That’s right. Mix 1 = keep everything panned center if you want to keep the stereo image of the orchestra as it was recorded.👍


----------



## Flyo (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello, what I’m doing wrong? Legato on Strings doesn’t work fluid, and they move all around with or without quantize... some notes start earlier and other start after, when I change dynamics or vibrato change also, I applied deejay compensation on Daw ProTools to correct them but when I start sculpt the sound they lost again and again... also why the start of the notes start with attack when all the velocity’s are at the same value... it’s frustrating, it’s not fluid and there are to hard for compose or perform. Anyone? Or I’m late to know that there is issues like this? Other legatos extended for example new updates for Flutes legatos extended are so much fluid. What’s wrong with Strings???


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Hello, what I’m doing wrong? Legato on Strings doesn’t work fluid, and they move all around with or without quantize... some notes start earlier and other start after, when I change dynamics or vibrato change also, I applied deejay compensation on Daw ProTools to correct them but when I start sculpt the sound they lost again and again... also why the start of the notes start with attack when all the velocity’s are at the same value... it’s frustrating, it’s not fluid and there are to hard for compose or perform. Anyone? Or I’m late to know that there is issues like this? Other legatos extended for example new updates for Flutes legatos extended are so much fluid. What’s wrong with Strings???


Strings have an overlay...first notes need to be very low velocities or you can try holding the sustain pedal down (it's supposed to work to remove overlay). I don't have any issues with smoothness...I think they're pretty good and in terms of vibrato, from my understanding (most do this), low dynamics = less vibrato...higher dynamics=more vibrato.

Not sure what you mean they move all around, but I don't have this issue. At least non that I've noticed.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 2, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Strings have an overlay...first notes need to be very low velocities or you can try holding the sustain pedal down (it's supposed to work to remove overlay). I don't have any issues with smoothness...I think they're pretty good and in terms of vibrato, from my understanding (most do this), low dynamics = less vibrato...higher dynamics=more vibrato.
> 
> Not sure what you mean they move all around, but I don't have this issue. At least non that I've noticed.


Thank you for your help. I will try with pedal to prevent that all the notes start without the layered attack sound, based on velocity I need to put every starting note from a frase between 1 to 20 velocity in order to avoid this annoying attack. I don’t know why there are moving from delayed tempo sync, I adjust to almost -840 or even more on delay compensation on the selected track to get it better.... others libraries don’t have this on legato even ARO legendary low whit all the microphones on. So I don’t what’s happening here with legatos on BBC strings, also the adelantes legato on flutes or solo horn for exmple don’t have this scripting and most important delay


----------



## Geomir (Jun 2, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Thank you for your help. I will try with pedal to prevent that all the notes start without the layered attack sound, based on velocity I need to put every starting note from a frase between 1 to 20 velocity in order to avoid this annoying attack. I don’t know why there are moving from delayed tempo sync, I adjust to almost -840 or even more on delay compensation on the selected track to get it better.... others libraries don’t have this on legato even ARO legendary low whit all the microphones on. So I don’t what’s happening here with legatos on BBC strings, also the adelantes legato on flutes or solo horn for exmple don’t have this scripting and most important delay


For woodwinds and brass, you can click on the tiny icon "Techniques Editor", add "Legato" to the available articulations, and select this instead of the default "Extended Legato". This instantly solves the "layered attack" problem for woodwinds and brass.  

For strings, you don't have this option. The default "Legato" Articulation is the essentially the "Extended Legato" one.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Thank you for your help. I will try with pedal to prevent that all the notes start without the layered attack sound, based on velocity I need to put every starting note from a frase between 1 to 20 velocity in order to avoid this annoying attack. I don’t know why there are moving from delayed tempo sync, I adjust to almost -840 or even more on delay compensation on the selected track to get it better.... others libraries don’t have this on legato even ARO legendary low whit all the microphones on. So I don’t what’s happening here with legatos on BBC strings, also the adelantes legato on flutes or solo horn for exmple don’t have this scripting and most important delay


I don't have any delay issues with legatos. I use Pro Tools...do you have a large buffer set? Change it to the lowest you're computer can handle.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 2, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I don't have any delay issues with legatos. I use Pro Tools...do you have a large buffer set? Change it to the lowest you're computer can handle.


Just did it. Strange still occurs. I have to set it to -1000 dly comp. I would really prefer to have a simple legato to, and also the extended one as the other sections to! But besides that I just can’t make it sound on spot


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Just did it. Strange still occurs. I have to set it to -1000 dly comp. I would really prefer to have a simple legato to, and also the extended one as the other sections to! But besides that I just can’t make it sound on spot


What are your system specs? If I play to a click with the legato patch, it plays back exactly how I played it. If I quantize it, it will be behind. but from what I gather, it's no more than 100ms of delay...I am at 512 buffer, running off a T7 SSD drive. If you are running it off of a spinning drive, that might be your issue. not sure. I have a dedicated SSD pretty much only for BBC...reads at speed of 900mb/s on average. Not sure if that's the difference...but 1000 ms delay is unheard of.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 3, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> What are your system specs? If I play to a click with the legato patch, it plays back exactly how I played it. If I quantize it, it will be behind. but from what I gather, it's no more than 100ms of delay...I am at 512 buffer, running off a T7 SSD drive. If you are running it off of a spinning drive, that might be your issue. not sure. I have a dedicated SSD pretty much only for BBC...reads at speed of 900mb/s on average. Not sure if that's the difference...but 1000 ms delay is unheard of.


Thanks. Im running on a powerful sys. SSD NVME i9 osx on Pro Tools 2020. I checked disabled all the tracks except on BBCstrings art and sound correct without lag, meaty the session was loaded up with to much


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 3, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Thanks. Im running on a powerful sys. SSD NVME i9 osx on Pro Tools 2020. I checked disabled all the tracks except on BBCstrings art and sound correct without lag, meaty the session was loaded up with to much


Still weird because I didn’t off load anything. However…the more tracks you have the worse the lag. Many libraries do this also. Many work with strings first when resources are not taxed?


----------



## Flyo (Jun 5, 2021)

P


jaketanner said:


> Still weird because I didn’t off load anything. However…the more tracks you have the worse the lag. Many libraries do this also. Many work with strings first when resources are not taxed?


Probably


----------

